# Авиация > Литература >  Каталог окраски авиационной техники Авиации ВВС России.

## Холостяк

На днях столкнулся с проблемой. Срочно понадобилось издание, где имеются окраски - боковички и вид сверху всех самолетов ВВС России, включая транспортники и вертолеты...
Начал всюду искать, интересоваться у людей... 
У нас есть известные художники, чьи публикации можно видеть во множестве различных изданий, однако в этих изданиях все узко тематично. Все встречали работы известных художников как Андрей Жирнов, Сергей Вахрушев, Юрий Тепсуркаев... Их работы разбросаны по различным изданиям и собрать эти издания просто нереально. В книгах есть рисунки, однако не всех модификаций. При множестве рисунков и изданий, я так и не нашел каталога или альбома изданного любыми авторами только по окрасу самолетов, то есть только где схемы окраски собраны вместе...
Во время своих поисков я все таки, у одного энтузиаста,  нашел сборник схем окраски современной авиатехники ВВС России. Все представлено в электронном виде, с хорошим разрешением, все прорисовано по слоям и есть словесное описание. И что примечательно, собраны практически все окрасы по всем модификациям авиатехники. Реальные бортовые... Вообщем, всех модификаций находящихся на вооружении и закупаемые нашими ВВС России. Материал основан на заводских технических условиях окраски, в том числе представлены варианты новой окраски авиатехники ВВС России. 

Есть возможность сверстать все это в каталог и издать в издательстве небольшим тиражом. Этот материал больше направлен для наших авиационных моделистов. Материал не содержит какие либо секретные сведения. 
Вопрос следующего порядка... Будет ли востребован этот каталог? Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение...

----------


## AndyK

Мне, мне застолбите экземплярчик! Буду первый в очереди на суперальбом!  :Wink: 

Энтузиаста того чаем не Василь Василичем величают? Известный, уважаемый в мире авиалитературы и истории человек, отличный художник, он много лет вынашивает идею создания подобного альбома    
Такого рода издание безуслово нужно! В первую очередь таким маньякам "камуфла" как, Серега, Я, Антоха, которые годами (скоро счет пойдет на десятилетия  :Biggrin: ) собирают по крупицам инфу по окрасу нашей АТ и "крутым" моделистам (ибо далеко не все, я бы даже сказал очень малое число стендовиков заморачивается реальными окрасками). НО! Предполагаю, что ПОЛНЫЙ каталог по ВСЕМ типам будет будет стоить бешенных бабок. Возможно более уместно будет выпустить серию альбомов, скажем, по типам АТ и тогда покупатель волен будет приобретать альбом на интересующие его типы, что на мой взгляд существенно расширит аудитоию потенциальных покупателей издания.  И еще такой вопрос. Насколько реальны буду представленные в издании окраски? Просто некоторые из нас имеют довольно серьезные наработки по теме и могли бы скажем проконсультировать, помочь избежать косяков и ошибок, дабы в книге были представлены действительно достоверные окраски.

----------


## Антоха

я второй в очереди! плюс беру еще пару штук на подарки :Cool: 

от себя, как от человека самостоятельно прошедшего весь путь от верстки до печати глянцевой книги, могу сказать что получается не дешево, а покупательская способность основной массы нашего населения не очень высокая... Соглашусь с AndyK - хорошая полноцветная книга будет востребована лишь у горстки маньяков и бывалых моделистам. Все остальные, как правило впадают в ступор при виде цены за книгу выше 250-350 рублей... Следовательно "небольшой" тираж надо тоже просчитывать и возможно даже под конкретных покупателей. 
И не забывайте про "робин гудов" сканирующих книги и выкладывающих их в сеть (мою книги так отсканировали в магазине "Техника молодежи" в Олимпийском). Доброта и забота о ближних пиратов срежет у вас  потенциальных покупателей еще процентов на 30.

----------


## An-Z

Интересно было бы взглянуть на пару страничек, а потом делать выводы и становиться в очередь. А так, сейчас любая книга с картинками поярче расходится хорошо, да и цены никого особо не пугают..

----------


## Carrey

Если будет комплектоваться картонкой с квадратами-выкрасками натуральными соответствующими красками со складов - беру не глядя.

----------


## Антоха

> Если будет комплектоваться картонкой с квадратами-выкрасками натуральными соответствующими красками со складов - беру не глядя.


ну началось)))) слудующий скажет: мне такую-же тока с перламутровыми пуговицами :Biggrin:

----------


## AndyK

> Если будет комплектоваться картонкой с квадратами-выкрасками натуральными соответствующими красками со складов - беру не глядя.


И шо по этим выкраскам красить - в М 1/1? 
И потом, ЛА сразу после завода и через (n лет) эксплуатации как говорят в одном известном городе - "две большие разницы"  :Wink: . Цвета меняются до неузнаваемости.

----------


## Carrey

> И шо по этим выкраскам красить - в М 1/1?


Цвета подбирать по полиграфии надоело, а реальных образцов пощупать негде, нет у нас в городе военного аэродрома.

Про выцветание в курсе, хотелось бы быть уверенным и в оттенке. Бирюзовый зелёный и тёмно-серо-синий колеры кабин до сих пор подобрать не могу.

Пуговицы так пуговицы.

----------


## AndyK

> Цвета подбирать по полиграфии надоело, а реальных образцов пощупать негде, нет у нас в городе военного аэродрома.
> 
> Про выцветание в курсе, хотелось бы быть уверенным и в оттенке. Бирюзовый зелёный и тёмно-серо-синий колеры кабин до сих пор подобрать не могу.
> 
> Пуговицы так пуговицы.


Речь не только о выцветании, оттенки (да сосбно и цвет) очень сильно меняются.

----------


## Carrey

Можно найти сколь угодно много причин, что-бы не выпускать в широкую/узкую продажу выкраски оригинальными красками; подскажите хотя-бы один (1) способ "попасть в цвет", окрашивая модель отечественного самолёта/вертолёта любого временного периода, любой степени изношенности, с любой маркировкой - кроме как мешать в баночке, глядя в монитор (хз как откалиброванный, а на нём - скан журнала, а в журнале естественно тоже как-то обработанный скан...). Раз уж издавать ± профессиональное специальное издание по покраске, предназначенное для моделистов - почему не предоставить моделистам реальные образцы реальных красок? Что толку от геометрии камуфла, если выбор цвета/оттенка всё равно будет "на глазок"? Зачем прорисовки/боковики? Хватило бы просто фотографий, границы камуфла в частях всё-равно по-разному укладываются (рассуждая в Вашем русле). Серьёзного подхода хочется, а не экивоков на "всё равно выцветет".

Ладно, нет так нет, будем хавать что покладено, не выбирая вкусняшки. Только книгой года это уже не будет.

PS: а потом, лет через 50, на форумах периодический мегасрач об этом бирюзовом цвете кабин когдатошних МиГарей, как сейчас об оттенках БО-4 времён ВОВ.

----------


## Антон

Я бы купил.А какая будет стоимость(хоть примерно)

----------


## Холостяк

Когда я искал окраску я первым делом перелопатил Интернет, потом заглянул в наши авиамодельные магазины в Олимписком и Сокольниках и там у спецов поспрошал. Потом, естественно, начал названивать своим знакомым... Потом... Я помню, что у нас в НИИ ВВС есть те, кто занимаются окрасками и туда заглянул. И попал! Оказывается мой старый знакомый, который как раз занимался разработкой методики по окраске нашей Авиации в новом облике, имеет весь материал. Мне другой мужичок рассказывал о новой окраске самолетов, я об этом постил на ветке про новые трехцветные звезды. То есть инфа шла через "третьи руки". А оказывается этим занимается мой хороший знакомый. Поэтому я с ним напрямую состыковался. Он на собственном энтузиазме создал и прорисовал практически все схемы окраски. Во время нашей беседы возникла идея сверстать из его материала каталог. У него уже где-то страничек 80 сверстано. Я возьму у него образцы и выложу. Это не проблема. Проблема, что если вложиться в это мероприятие, в окупаемости... Я то печатался уже, но это буклеты в 20 страничек, открытки и календари, печатал и планшеты-банеры... Все за счет наших ВВС и для них, то есть в реализации не было проблем. А вот с подобными делами... Так же и этот мужичек.
Кстати, у него я посмотрел в "натуре" ту самую новую методику окраски наших ВВС России. Методика еще не подписана, но уже представляет из себя отпечатанное издание. Правда она несколько раз переделывалась, но все как тогда мне порассказали и я постил на ветке со звездами-трехцветками.
В принципе, если издать каталог по окраске, то хорошее подспорье будет для моделистов. 
Проблема по колибровке цветов. Это действительно имеет место. Тут не реально увязать заводскую краску с краской производителей краски для моделей и тем более подогнать ее с цветом полиграфической краски при печати каталога... Это надо будет иметь все образцы красок и подбирать опытным путем. А так... Расхождения в оттенке будут, хоть и небольшие. Единственно что можно сделать -  это сопровождать схемы фотографией реального борта. 
Идейка неплохая и реально выполнимая, материал и верстка уже готовы где-то 80%. Как будет все готово в электронном виде, то узнаем в рекламной агенстве стоимость цифровой печать и цену за печать по небольшому тиражу. А дальше уже будем прикидывать дальнейшие действия.

----------


## AndyK

> Можно найти сколь угодно много причин, что-бы не выпускать в широкую/узкую продажу выкраски оригинальными красками; подскажите хотя-бы один (1) способ "попасть в цвет", окрашивая модель отечественного самолёта/вертолёта любого временного периода, любой степени изношенности, с любой маркировкой - кроме как мешать в баночке, глядя в монитор (хз как откалиброванный, а на нём - скан журнала, а в журнале естественно тоже как-то обработанный скан...).


Если Вы желаете покрасить модель какого-либо ЛА в цвета на основе выкрасок РЕАЛЬНЫХ красок (с учетом масштабного осветления разумеется) то единственный вариант выбрать в качестве прототипа самолет, только что покинувший аэродром завода-изготовителя. Много ли Вы можете прототипов с-тов 80-ых, 90-ых в свежем камуфляжем найти?




> Раз уж издавать ± профессиональное специальное издание по покраске, предназначенное для моделистов - почему не предоставить моделистам реальные образцы реальных красок? Что толку от геометрии камуфла, если выбор цвета/оттенка всё равно будет "на глазок"? Зачем прорисовки/боковики? Хватило бы просто фотографий, границы камуфла в частях всё-равно по-разному укладываются (рассуждая в Вашем русле). Серьёзного подхода хочется, а не экивоков на "всё равно выцветет".


Если бы все дело было в выцветании, еще раз раз Вам говорю, в процессе эксплуатации порой цвета меняются до неузнаваемости не говоря уж об оттенках!!! Что толку в данном случае от выкрасок с реальных красок? И потом, судя по 2-ому посту Холостяка это всего лишь НОВЫЕ СХЕМЫ схемы окраски всех типов АТ ВВС РФ, к которым еще должна быть разработана технологическая документация с указанием используемых марок ЛКМ и порядка их нанесения на АТ. Какие эмали будут использоваться зависит от того, что наша хим.промышленность может дать авиапрому  и должны быть допущены к использованию ВИАМ. В 70-ые для маскировочного окрашивания ЛА применялись С-38М, которую заменили АК-5178М и АС-1115, которые применяются на авиазаводах и ныне. В Запорожье Су-25 красили импортным автомобильным Дюпоном, так он через два года весь облазил... ПФ-115"из ближайшего хозмага" держится куда лучше. 
Кроме всего почего эмали одной марки. произведенные в соответствии со своими ГОСТ или ТУ, могут в разных партиях отличаться оттенками, не говоря уж о красках, выпущенных разными з-дами.

----------


## Холостяк

Немного недопоняли меня... Есть существующие окраски почти всех модификаций авиатехники которая сейчас в строю. И в том числе - есть вся авиатехника с окраской по новой методике... В том числе, к примеру, прорисован и заказанный Су-30М2, Як-130....

----------


## Mig

> ...В принципе, если издать каталог по окраске, то хорошее подспорье будет для моделистов. 
> Проблема по колибровке цветов. Это действительно имеет место. Тут не реально увязать заводскую краску с краской производителей краски для моделей и тем более подогнать ее с цветом полиграфической краски при печати каталога... Это надо будет иметь все образцы красок и подбирать опытным путем. А так... Расхождения в оттенке будут, хоть и небольшие. Единственно что можно сделать -  это сопровождать схемы фотографией реального борта...


Все как обычно: "хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда"...
Обсуждение хорошей идеи свелось к обсуждению пуговиц от кафтана голого короля...

Ну что, я тоже умею умничать :Smile: 
- кроме проблемы увязки заводской краски с пантоном возникает и другая проблема. Полиграфическая - печать по пантону - дело очень дорогое и хлопотное. Такая полиграфия будет стоить сумашедших денег...
- печать фотографий в качестве образца цвета - тоже проблема. А кто проверит правильность цветопередачи пленки и самого отпечатка? Кто будет сличать это фото с полиграфией?

Одним словом, надо быть проще и тогда к такому фотоальбому потянуться люди - и просто любители авиации, и моделисты, и историки и т.д.  и т.п.

Готов приобрести 3 экз., если необходимо, могу авансировать платеж.

----------


## AndyK

Да, похоже мы немного о разных вещах речь ведем.... Хорошо, попробуем разобраться. Вы пишете, что "он на собственном энтузиазме создал и прорисовал практически все схемы окраски". Т.е. он разработал НОВЫЕ схемы окраски на имеющиеся на данный момент типы АТ и предполагаемые к поставке ВВС РФ?  Вы видели эту методику в отечатанном виде, что она из себя представляет? Альбом принципиальных схем (ч/б, цвет?) с описанием цветов, марок эмалей, размеров и мест нанесение ОЗ и бортовых номеров? На каждый тип по одному варианту рисунков камуфляжа или несколько предусмотрено? "Ломаные" схемы камуфляжа будут наносится только нановые типы АТ и новые модификации, старые (включая модифицированные, например Су-25СМ/Су-27СМ) буду окрашиваться по традиционным схемам? Вопросов как видим много, и полной ясности нет. Если бы вы выложили примеры на основные типы, было бы здорово! Часть вопросов возможно бы прояснилась...

----------


## Serega

> Вопрос следующего порядка... Будет ли востребован этот каталог? Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение...


 - да, такой каталог был бы востребован. Но рисовать пришлось бы каждый самоль - это ЧУДОВИЩНЫЙ труд.

Я счас делаю миг-29 рисунки для воторого тома - я чуть не сдурел, делая шаблон. Теперь вот будут прорисовываться конкретные борта.

Так что вывод тут вот какой - я ОЧЕНЬ НЕ УВЕРЕН, что ты нашел что-то толковое. Потому что тут надо ж знать - а разбираешься в камуфле ли ты сам, чтобы оценить то что ты нашел? Например ты сможешь отличить заводской стандарт камуфла ми-8 от ремзавода например?


и второе - качственная книга такого плана стоить должна столько, что ее купят единицы.

В общем - показывай образцы, что там ты раскопал, и будем посмотреть. Тема действительно интересная.

----------


## Холостяк

> Да, похоже мы немного о разных вещах речь ведем.... Хорошо, попробуем разобраться. Вы пишете, что "он на собственном энтузиазме создал и прорисовал практически все схемы окраски". Т.е. он разработал НОВЫЕ схемы окраски на имеющиеся на данный момент типы АТ и предполагаемые к поставке ВВС РФ? Вы видели эту методику в отечатанном виде, что она из себя представляет? Альбом принципиальных схем (ч/б, цвет?) с описанием цветов, марок эмалей, размеров и мест нанесение ОЗ и бортовых номеров? На каждый тип по одному варианту рисунков камуфляжа или несколько предусмотрено? "Ломаные" схемы камуфляжа будут наносится только нановые типы АТ и новые модификации, старые (включая модифицированные, например Су-25СМ/Су-27СМ) буду окрашиваться по традиционным схемам? Вопросов как видим много, и полной ясности нет. Если бы вы выложили примеры на основные типы, было бы здорово! Часть вопросов возможно бы прояснилась...


Я немного не понимаю как люди читают мои посты.... 
Разработана новая методика окраски авиационной техники ВВС России. Разрабатывалась она спецами из НИИ ВВС РФ совместно с заводами. Методика отпечатата, но еще не утверждена в верхах. Есть человек, который увлечен темой не только окраски самолетов, но и автомобилей-мотоциклов, аэрографией... Работает он в прикладных прогах как Корэл, так и Фотошоп. Так же сам работает с аэрографом. Вот на собственном энтузиазме, имея материалы по окраске наших самолетов, решил прорисовать их. Прорисовал. В том числе прорисовал и окраску из новой методики. Решили скомпоновать все в один каталог. 

Сегодня с ним созвонился. Договорились встретиться и он даст мне образцы для всеобщего обозрения.

По методике новой окраски. Если уж спрашиваете. Я кратенько рассказал об этом на ветке про звезды, читайте: Обьясните про звезду (ОЗ)

----------


## AndyK

> Разработана новая методика окраски авиационной техники ВВС России. Разрабатывалась она спецами из НИИ ВВС РФ совместно с заводами. Методика отпечатата, но еще не утверждена в верхах. Есть человек, который увлечен темой не только окраски самолетов, но и автомобилей-мотоциклов, аэрографией... Работает он в прикладных прогах как Корэл, так и Фотошоп. Так же сам работает с аэрографом. Вот на собственном энтузиазме, имея материалы по окраске наших самолетов, решил прорисовать их. Прорисовал. В том числе прорисовал и окраску из новой методики. Решили скомпоновать все в один каталог.


Ну вот теперь понятно что к чему и почему. 




> По методике новой окраски. Если уж спрашиваете. Я кратенько рассказал об этом на ветке про звезды, читайте: Обьясните про звезду (ОЗ)


На тот момент Вы еще не и видели этой методики "в натуре". Теперь же Вы ее видели собственными глазами, вот я и спрашиваю, что из себя представляет этот альбом не по рассказам очевидцев? То что на все типы АТ будет один вариант окраски (это еще не означает кстати один вариант рисунка камуфляжных пятен), у Сухого свои схемы (Су-27 старые, а Су-25 кстати, на 121-ом с  одного из Су-25СМ 1-ой партии стали красить по одному шаблону, а на 322 все время красили по одному), Миг-29 в "ломаный"  и т.п я понял. Но как все это выглядит в альбоме? 
Вот что меня интересует.

----------


## Холостяк

По методике новой окраски... Посмотрел я один из отпечатанных вариантов этой пока не утвержденной методики. Хотя, дело идет к ее утверждению....
Вид альбома. Изображены все виды модификаций самолетов находящихся и поступающих на вооружение ВВС России. Рисованные цветные картинки. Вид сверху и вид с боку. Так же написано описание окраса. То что Вы спрашиваете по Сухому, то они имеют различный окрас по типу. Плюс трехцветные звезды и надпись на киле. 

*Делать копию, фотографировать методику пока нельзя. Даже обложку или один листочек для "представления".*

----------


## Холостяк

По цвету... Есть наши заводские цвета и их нумерация. Тут я не знаю, есть ли у наших заводчан таблица сопоставления или все приведено к международным системам. Специально эту проблему прозондирую. То есть соответствие с системами таких как RAL (Германия), British Standard (Великобритания), Federal Standard и ANA (США). 
Однако тут вырисовывается другая проблема. Красим ведь не той же самой краской, а специальной для моделей. Крупные модельные фирмы, производящие краску для сборных моделей, зачастую ориентируются на FS. Несмотря на свою фирменную кодировку, зная соотношение к FS, по таблицам можно определить цвет нужной краски. Однако надо помнить, что иногда напрямую нельзя соотнести цвета и поэтому прибегают к соотношению типа 1 часть Х прибавить к 2 частям У, чтобы получить FS Z. Иногда соотношения дают в процентах. Поэтому ориентироваться на коды различных  производителей и вбивать всю таблицу соотношения-сопоставления в каталог просто нереально. Фактически при подборе красок руководствуются масштабностью модели, зрительным восприятием соотношением входящих в неё цветов. В любом случае надо руководствоваться визуально. Тем более на реальных самолетах краска выгорает, пачкается, облазит..., и это надо передать на моделях.
Можно попробовать составить свою схему сопоставления заводских колеров и системы FS... Естественно с поправкой на моделистов. Хмммм... Можно и так... То есть, к примеру, серо-голубой FS 25237 (Flat Dark Blue Grey). Скорее всего так и сделаем,  Тем более это легко прикинуть на сайте:   http://colorserver.net/. Похожее делает тот же "Бегемот" в своих схемах окраски (фотку прикрепляю). Они дают базовый окрас, а дальше моделисты, визуально работая с фотографиями реального борта, вносят поправки на изношенность-выгорание-облезлость....
Есть каталог Аркан (фотку прикрепляю). У него коды краски свои. Тем более они просто сгруппировали краски по странам. И это нормально, так как у СССР нет сопоставления с тем же FS (как пишут спецы). Было сделано описание цвета (название) и кратенько - что окрашивается.

То есть, исходя из этих наработок, в каталог, под каждую прорисовку окраски по типу и модификации - прописать описание-название цвета и сопоставление по FS. Это наиболее оптимальный вариант.

----------


## Холостяк

По новым схемам окраски....
Отрабатывается альбом «Типовая форма раскраски самолетов и вертолетов ВВС РФ» с планируемой раскраской АТ. Планируется переработать и Положение об опознавательных знаках летательных аппаратов авиации Вооружённых Сил СССР от 20 июня 1974 года №120 и Технологию нанесения маскировочной окраски объектов ВВС от 2 октября 1974 года. В них определяется место размещения звезд, надписей, номеров и форма маскировочной окраски по трем климатическим зонам с учетом зимы и лета. Один пример прикрепляю ниже. Формы раскраски АТ от ОКБ представленные во время формирования альбома были учтены. Вопрос стоит и в применении лакокрасочные материалов. По методике это материалы отечественного производства. Но ОКБ представляет окраску импортными материалами. Вопрос не решен.



Кратенько из методики......

Самолет Су-27:
Окраска самолета выполняется полуматовой полиуритановой эмалью отечественного производства:
- носовая часть белого цвета,
- верх (основной цвет) светло-серого цвета,
- камуфляжные пятна темно-серо-голубого и светло-серого цветов,
- низ светло-серого цвета.

Бортовые номера наносятся на боковых поверхностях фюзеляжа в головной части и внешних поверхностях килей над пятилучевой звездой.
Пятилучевая звезда наносится на нижних и верхних поверхностях консолей крыла и центральной части внешних поверхностей килей.
Надпись Военно-воздушные силы России наносится на внешних поверхностях килей выше половин стабилизатора под пятилучевой звездой.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот образцы на каталог....

----------


## An-Z

Вот эти картинки из методики или из трудов Вашего уважаемого коллеги? Если это "прототипы" страниц будущей книги, то в моём представлении это уровень "мурзилки", хотя многим начинающим моделистам и такая информация будет полезна.
Цитата из методики удручает... "- носовая часть белого цвета," где у самолёта заканчивается НЧС? Радиопрозрачные панели по всему фюзеляжу относятся к НЧС? Описание цветов дают широкое поле для трактования оттенков, хотя в методике по восстановлению ЛКП самолёта Т-10 четко расписана пропорция для замеса краски, типа на 100 частей белой 10 синей и 6 чёрной, а тут и общая окраска светло-серая и камуфляжные пятна тоже светло-серые. хотя на рисунке ясно видны тёмно-серые..
В целом дилетантизмом попахивает..
А ещё меня надпись "Военно-воздушные силы России" на самолётах забавляет. Она для чего и для кого начертана? Для техников, инженеров, лётчиков - сомневаюсь. Для широкой публики - так её мало кто разглядит на пролетающем самолёте. Единственный более менее напрашивающийся вариант - отличать от белорусских Су-27, но вроде они ОЗ тоже собираются менять.. зачем эта надпись..

----------


## AndyK

> А ещё меня надпись "Военно-воздушные силы России" на самолётах забавляет. Она для чего и для кого начертана? Для техников, инженеров, лётчиков - сомневаюсь. Для широкой публики - так её мало кто разглядит на пролетающем самолёте. Единственный более менее напрашивающийся вариант - отличать от белорусских Су-27, но вроде они ОЗ тоже собираются менять.. зачем эта надпись..


Дык эта... ВС у нас ща по образу подобию натовскому строють, ВВС в том числе... У амов же пишуть "US AIR FORCE" или "US NAVY", вот и наши решили, чем они хуже?

----------


## Carrey

An-Z, купил немного Ваших фото (Squadron - Walk Around - Su-27), с удовлетворением и с чувством благодарности разглядываю и применяю в работе над Су-30МКК 1/32... Не планируете ли издать фотоальбом (например, в качестве рабочей альтернативы обсуждаемому в этой ветке бесполезному, как мне видится, изданию - полноформатные хорошие фото разных по окраске и степени выношенности бортов различных машин и аэродромного хозяйства (включая хороший снимок полосы строго сверху для понятия как красить плиты на диорамах); можно и без картонки с выкрасками - но крайне желательно включить приведённый Вами текст про замесы полностью)? Могу проавансировать экземпляр.

----------


## Холостяк

> Вот эти картинки из методики или из трудов Вашего уважаемого коллеги? ..





> Цитата из методики удручает... "- носовая часть белого цвета," где у самолёта заканчивается НЧС? Радиопрозрачные панели по всему фюзеляжу относятся к НЧС?..





> В целом дилетантизмом попахивает....


 
Нет, это картинка из методики схем нового окраса АТ ВВС России, которая идет для утверждения.

Ну то, что цитата удручает - это Ваши трудности. Дело в том, что надо отличать заводские технические условия покраски, где указаны, как Вы пишите "замесы" типа на 100 частей белой 10 синей и 6 чёрной, и конкретные места окраски - что окрашивается, а что нет, от ВВСовской методики-альбома «Типовая форма раскраски самолетов и вертолетов ВВС РФ». То есть то, какую окраску МО РФ желает получить от заводов как заказчик. Понимая отличия - не будет проблемы "удручения"... Все просто.

По поводу дилетантов... Ну я уже знаком с подобными выражениями "матерых спецов". Дело в том, что этот альбом готовят специалисты из НИИ ВВС на основе заводских разработок и документов. Так же согласуют краски и остальные вопросы. С этим документом Гк ВВС идет к МО РФ для утверждения и в дальнейшем для исполнения... Есть такое правило у деловых людей и специалистов - если даешь критическую оценку, то предлагай свое на замену. То есть - милости просим к Зелину или Сердюкову со своим материалом, а наши спецы его оценят и уже более авторитетно выразят свое мнение.

----------


## Serega

> В целом дилетантизмом попахивает..


 - закончится все как обычно. А именно покрасят тем, что будет в наличии.

И это, холостяк - а покажь-ка нам фоты ангольского су-27, откуда сей камуфл срисован.

Гы - су-27 борт 08 позабавил :-) Номер на заборнике не будет просматриваться хорошо. А знаешь чё его нет на том самоле, который на фотке?

----------


## Холостяк

Я когда разговаривал, примерно так и есть....
Старый окрас так и оставят, только изменят звезды и надпись.... Новые модфикации пойдут в новом окрасе... То есть старые МиГи и Су перекрашивать не будут, за исключением звезд и надписи "Военно-воздушные силы России".......

Это практически иллюстрированный альбом с описанием - не более. Заводы уже имеют наработку и ТУ по покраске. Это согласовывается отдельно. Как вон и указано, что пока не решено отечественная или импортная краска будет использована. Это отдельный вопрос между МО РФ и заводами...

----------


## Холостяк

> - закончится все как обычно. А именно покрасят тем, что будет в наличии.
> 
> И это, холостяк - а покажь-ка нам фоты ангольского су-27, откуда сей камуфл срисован.
> 
> Гы - су-27 борт 08 позабавил :-) Номер на заборнике не будет просматриваться хорошо. А знаешь чё его нет на том самоле, который на фотке?


Меня не пинайте по картинкам!  
Не я рисовал.... По ангольскому тож не знаю. Я объясняю, что чек рисует, а я "отвожу"...
Однако чек трудится, неплохо получается, имеет практически все виды схем окраса наших самолетов.... 

А бортовой на воздухозаборнике... Ну, это так мыслители представляют новый окрас нашей АТ..... Скорее всего посчитали, что МиГ имеет на воздухозаботнике, значит у Сухого тоже должен так быть.. Единообразие!

Лично мое мнение:
Мне фиолетого как разрисуют наши военные самолеты. Все равно моего мнения, как и вашего не спросят. Все выдумает какой-то начальник сидя в бане с другим начальником. И третий начальник это утвердит со своим изменением.. Работягам к исполнению... Потом я только могу сказать "плохо" или "красиво".... Все...

В настоящее время, я из первых рук выдал вам инфу, которая сейчас заворачивается по схемам окраски... Будет как со звездами-трехцветками... Помусолят, пошумят и примут...

----------


## An-Z

> Дело в том, что этот альбом готовят специалисты из НИИ ВВС на основе заводских разработок и документов. Так же согласуют краски и остальные вопросы. С этим документом Гк ВВС идет к МО РФ для утверждения и в дальнейшем для исполнения... Есть такое правило у деловых людей и специалистов - если даешь критическую оценку, то предлагай свое на замену.


Если всё так, как Вы пишете, то я ещё глубже погружусь в печаль. Стыдно за уровень подготовки материалов... 



> ..-милости просим к Зелину или Сердюкову со своим материалом,


Это официальное приглашение? Или Ваш обычный трёп?
Холостяк, тем не менее, спасибо за доведённую информацию. Не принимайте близко к сердцу моё ворчание, какой может быть спрос с того кто просто "..дал объяву, а мопед не мой!!". Я почему то решил что Вы близки к теме и уж совсем не мог предположить,  что



> Мне фиолетого как разрисуют наши военные самолеты.


  Эта фраза вполне  характеризует и Вас, и отношение к предмету обсуждения. Скорей всего, смысла в дальнейшем обсуждении этой темы с лично с Вами я не вижу.
Мой крайне скромный опыт разработки схемы окраски для ЛА показывает, что производству обязательно надо указывать конкретные цвета по каталогу, обязательно привязывая к стандартам, не  FS, так RAL. Абстрактные светло-серые и прочие голубоватые промышленностью не воспринимаются.




> купил немного Ваших фото (Squadron - Walk Around - Su-27), с удовлетворением и с чувством благодарности разглядываю и применяю в работе над Су-30МКК 1/32... Не планируете ли издать фотоальбом .....Могу проавансировать экземпляр.


Благодарю за доброе слово. Рад, что книга Вам полезна. Скажу прямо, фотоальбом с полноформатными фотографиями издавать не планирую. Материалов по тому же Су-27 и всему что его окружает море, но в какую форму это море утрамбовать представить не могу. Не будем тут оффтопить.. если кому эта тема интересна, можно порассуждать хотя бы тут: Полеты су-27

----------


## Холостяк

Если некоторые недопонимают относительно нового окраса, то я объясню попроще...
Я дал информацию, что в ВВС России разрабатывается новый облик в схемах окраски АТ. Все компонуется в методичку. Представляет она собой альбом с картинками схем окраса по типам и модификациям АТ и описанием. Чтоб люди представляли, то объясняю, что ВВС России не составляет, не отрабатывает и не разрабатывает технических условий и методик изготовления краски, ее смешивания, производства и т.п., не составляет технологии окраски авиационной техники, порядка окраски и т.п.. ВВС России представляет из себя только ЗАКАЗЧИКА. О необходимости товара и закупок заказчик открыто открывает тендер. Касаемо красок и окраски. Авиационный завод представляет заказчику образцы красок и образцы схем окраски самолетов. ВВС, как заказчик имеющий собственных экспертов, проверяет "товар". В частности ВВС имеет государственные сертификаты и в состоянии самостоятельно проверить качество краски на соответствие заявленных заводом характеристик, то есть провести экспертизу государственного уровня. Для этого есть превосходная лабораторная и испытательная база в НИИ ВВС. Это в частности, на ту же износостойкость, выгорание, термостойкость и т.д.... То есть соответствие ТУ или ГОСТ. При этом ВВС, как заказчик, выбирает краску и останавливается на определенных образцах, то есть выбирает ее для окраски своих самолетов. 
Так же и со схемой окраски. Завод представляет заказчику виды схем окраски самолетов с описанием и характеристиками. Заказчик проверяет камуфляж по ряду параметров и на основе тестирования и выбирает предпочитаемый. Только камуфляж тут первичен, а краски-колер уже вторичен.
В настоящее время заказчик определился со своим выбором, то есть конкретно - по схемам окраски АТ. Кроме, как я указывал, есть вопросы с краской. ВВС России предпочитает отечественную. Так как она значительно дешевле и не уступает иностранным образцам. Однако заводам выгоднее использовать дорогостоящую импортную. К примеру, та же Тиккурила имеет сильный промоушен и действует агрессивно на нашем рынке. При этом рассматривается фактор, что используя современные технологии, иностранцы могут добавить в краску какую-нибудь присадку которая засветит наши боевые самолеты... А на отечественном заводе контролировать подобный процесс проще. Это тоже не секрет.
Схемы окраса и цвета-колеры выбраны заказчиком. Так вот, на основе выбранных ВВС России схем окраски и изображенных в альбоме, были прорисованы эти новые схемы окраски. Эти новые схемы окраски и будут включены в каталог, о котором я рассказываю. То есть все из первых рук! Как и включены колеры. Единственно колер будет в коде FS. ничего секретного тут нет, так как тема нового облика-окраса открыто обсуждается среди заказчика, вернее людей в ВВС которые имеют к этой теме отношение... Схема воплотится в жизнь. А вот как раз всякого рода тесты, исследования в этой области - для служебного пользования, не для открытого обсуждения и чего я вообще и не касаюсь...
Естественно - этот каталог будет очень интересен и полезен авиамоделистам. Там прорисованы в цвете практически все схемы окраски наших самолетов, в том числе и эксплуатируемых зарубежом. И включены новые!

----------


## Холостяк

> Я почему то решил что Вы близки к теме и уж совсем не мог предположить, что
> Эта фраза вполне характеризует и Вас, и отношение к предмету обсуждения. Скорей всего, смысла в дальнейшем обсуждении этой темы с лично с Вами я не вижу.


Касаемо моего отношения к новым схемам окраски АТ ВВС России. Действительно мне фиолетово как решат окрасить нашу АТ. Расширять рамки, моего безразличного отношения к окраске АТ ВВС России, в своем полете фантазии до аэрографии типа Микки Маусов или ромашек не надо... Речь идет о схемах камуфляжа, которых наработано у нас несколько. Мне весь камуфляж нравится! Каждая схема имеет свою притягательность. Поэтому кокой из схем будет окрашена наша АТ - мне все равно (фиолетово). При этом я знаю, что выбор сделан будет правильно...

Как моделист могу добавить то, что при возможности я бы сделал все схемы камуфляжа собирая модели одного типа ЛА. А вот реальные ЛА в ВВС России это не масштабные модели в расскраске....

----------


## Холостяк

> Если всё так, как Вы пишете, то я ещё глубже погружусь в печаль. Стыдно за уровень подготовки материалов... 
> 
> Это официальное приглашение? Или Ваш обычный трёп?
> Холостяк, тем не менее, спасибо за доведённую информацию. Не принимайте близко к сердцу моё ворчание, какой может быть спрос с того кто просто "..дал объяву, а мопед не мой!!". 
> 
> Скорей всего, смысла в дальнейшем обсуждении этой темы с лично с Вами я не вижу.
> 
> Мой крайне скромный опыт разработки схемы окраски для ЛА показывает, что производству обязательно надо указывать конкретные цвета по каталогу, обязательно привязывая к стандартам, не FS, так RAL. Абстрактные светло-серые и прочие голубоватые промышленностью не воспринимаются. 
> 
> Благодарю за доброе слово. Рад, что книга Вам полезна. Скажу прямо, фотоальбом с полноформатными фотографиями издавать не планирую. Материалов по тому же Су-27 и всему что его окружает море, но в какую форму это море утрамбовать представить не могу. Не будем тут оффтопить.. если кому эта тема интересна, можно порассуждать хотя бы тут: Полеты су-27


Мменя удивила Ваша реакция. Просто серьезный человек не дает оценки того, что не видел и тому где вообще "не в теме". Это касается того, что Вы "удручены", "стыдно" и считаете "дилетантским". Любой взрослый человек понимает, что никаких технических условий, порядка технологического процесса, особенно касаемо боевой авиационной техники - публиковать никто не будет. Будь то технология смешивания краски в частях-объемах или технология покраски боевой авиационной техники. Если технологию изготовления зассанной Кока-Колы держат в секрете и нигде не публикуют, то о вышеизложенном и речи может не идти. Тем более я сразу дал объяснение, что будет только открытая информация на основе методики схем окраски выбранной ВВС для своей АТ и не более... То есть схемка окраски по типам и модификациям плюс раскладка по официальному цвету к удобному для моделистов, но не по производителю красок для моделей, а к FS.

Так же и в Вашей брошюре "Squadron - WalkAround - Su-27".... Честно говоря, я как должностное лицо ВВС, о такой брошюрке и не слышал. Ее не пользуют ни в частях ВВС, ни в Учебных заведениях ВВС, ни в НИИ ВВС, ни даже те кто работал над новыми схемами окраски АТ ВВС России, ни на ремонтных заводах и тем более КБ Сухого... Знаете почему, что никто из непосредственно связанных с эксплуатацией Су-27, о ней не знает? Название отвечает на этот вопрос! "Прошелся вокруг" Су-27 и описал-потрепался о всем, что увидел. Вот и все. Брошюра действительно создана для дилетантов не имеющих отношения к Авиации и даже не имеющих возможность пройти вокруг самолета. Ничего интересного, умного и даже нового она для меня, как и для личного состава ВВС России не содержит... Потому как должностные люди не только "walk around" но и "walk in side" Су-27 и не просто так с фотоаппаратом, а по техническим документам. Удивился я повторно, когда эту брошюру посмотрел. Там нет ничего, от чего Вы были так вдруг удручены, после моего поста о методике новых схем окраски! У Вас там нет никаких ссылок, техсхем или техдокументов по Су-27! Это, кстати, правильно, так как приводя технические документацию по Су-27, схемы или выдержки из документов по Су-27, Вы бы поимели серьезные проблемы не только от правообладателя, но и от компетентных органов... Поэтому взрослый чек не стал бы удручаться на ровном месте и упоминать про треп... Я понимаю, что я не авторитет оценять издания, но как человек имеющий отношение к НК ВВС, могу попросить председателя (как авторитетное должностное лицо) сделать устную рецензию на Вашу брошюру и передать ее тут на форуме.

Касаемо официального приглашения к сотрудничеству с ВВС России. А почему бы и нет? Если у Вас есть что предложить нашим ВВС, то обращайтесь, специалисты рассмотрят. Касаемо же схем окраски. Действительно, на начальном этапе работы по этой проблеме, должностными лицами ВВС рассматривался вопрос приобретения у сторонних лиц и организаций каталогов схем окраски всех современных самолетов и в том числе зарубежных. Сейчас этот вопрос снят.  

*А теперь без "включения" профессиональных сторон проблемы....*
Есть другая сторона медали... Действительно, в Вашу книгу вложен труд и эта книга хорошее подспорье для моделистов и любителей Авиации... Сделана она наглядно и доходчиво для простого человека - не профессионала. Я бы сам посоветовал приобрести ее моделистам строящим модели Су-27. Более того, сам бы приобрел, если б не имел отношения к АТ и не имел возможности посмотреть все на реальном ЛА.

Так же и схемы окраса, о которых я рассказываю, которые человек самостоятельно составил и прорисовал... Альбом или каталог всех существующих схем окраса в цвете, плюс новые схемы окраса АТ ВВС России с колерами - неплохое подспорье для моделистов. Визуально для моделистов даже легче разобраться. Я понимаю, что дело упирается в цену печати...
Спасибо за совет, который подтвердил мое предположение по вопросу доведения информации о колерах в схемах окраски. 

Кстати, сверстанные спецами из ВВС картинки в альбоме с новой окраской АТ выглядят значительно лучше, приятнее, красивее, доходчивее, чем те же схемы окраски приведенные мной на фото от Бегемота. 

Да... Мне тут кажется, после просмотра схем окраски в брошюре, что реакция пошла больше на конкуренцию, а не на профессионализм..... Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## An-Z

Прежде чем дальше продолжить беседу, предлагаю забыть о бестолковой "Методике..." и говорить именно о заявленном "Каталоге..", а то я уже путаться начал, откуда какие картинки..




> Мменя удивила Ваша реакция. ....


Реакция моя строится сугубо на Вашем описании хода событий, причём я вполне допускаю, что она может быть неадекватной именно из за недостатка информации.
Брошюра "Squadron - WalkAround - Su-27" вовсе не моя, моё участие там более чем скромное, а в написании текста я вовсе не принимал участия. Это обычная "Мурзилка" для моделистов, как и большая часть изданий издательства "Squadron Signal". Еслиб Вы сказали, что её как то используют в ВВС я бы посмеялся... Если авторитетному должностному лицу будет досуг дать на книгу рецензию, чтож, это будет любопытно... И я снова повторюсь, давайте тут обсуждать то, что в заголовке темы.




> .....Да... Мне тут кажется, после просмотра схем окраски в брошюре, что реакция пошла больше на конкуренцию, а не на профессионализм..... Или я ошибаюсь?[/FONT][/COLOR]


Да какая тут конкуренция!? Вы много видели в магазинах хороших книг по нашей авиации? Зная значительную часть людей рисующих авиацию для различных изданий, могу сказать что в ближайшее время конкурентов "Каталогу.." не видится. Даже если вы его издадите прямо сейчас прямо в таком виде (крайне убогом, на мой взгляд), то он свою аудиторию найдёт.

----------


## Carrey

Холостяк, огласите, пожалуйста, приблизительный вид хотя бы одной страницы предполагаемого издания "Каталога..."! Картинки из поста №23 (Каталог окраски авиационной техники Авиации ВВС России.), надеюсь, к "Каталогу..." ни малейшего отношения (по вёрстке, информативности, уровню исполнения, цветопередаче) иметь не будут? Колеры будут по FS, RAL, по замесам конкретных отечественных эмалей или как? Планируется ли контроль качества полиграфического процесса (проверка соответствия контрольных распечаток реальным образцам независимыми экспертами с высшим художественным образованием)?

PS: Какое-то ощупывание слона слепыми мудрецами в попытках угадать животное, чесслово...

----------


## Yriy

> Планируется ли контроль качества полиграфического процесса (проверка соответствия контрольных распечаток реальным образцам независимыми экспертами с высшим художественным образованием)?


Как чел отработавший 11 лет в полиграфии, смею заметить, что это имело бы смысл, если бы речь шла о печати пантонами, а поскольку данное издание скорее всего будет печататься CMYK-ом цвета будут гулять очень сильно...

----------


## Carrey

Если цвета будут гулять и издание не будет комплектоваться выкрасками - в чём тогда смысл такого издания? Запечатлеть для истории текущее состояние дел в ВВС? В чём смысл подборки "боковиков" без "аналитического раздела" (выкраски, история, теория, развитие и т.д.) при наличии этого форума, сайтов вроде http://colorwings.narod.ru/ и гугла вообще? "Всё о всём" мы уже кушали, знаем (например http://www.centrmag.ru/book2807614.html - слегка свёрстанная тупая выборка из базы airwar.ru по максимальной скорости на высоте).
Книжное издание оно ведь тем и отличается от интернета, что оно либо всеобъемлюще по теме (comprehensive), либо удобно в конкретной работе (например, те же мурзилки по конкретным машинам - листаешь, держа на коленях, а руками красишь модель, сверяясь с фото). Я пока не представляю, какую работу можно делать с применением такого справочника (разве что изучать во временном развитии психологию лиц, ответственных за утверждение конкретных схем окраски - ежели эти лица будут упомянуты в "Каталоге..."). Тогда остаётся всеобъемлимость, именно над этим и нужно бы поработать.

----------


## Yriy

> Тогда остаётся всеобъемлимость, именно над этим и нужно бы поработать.


Если речь идет о максимальной достоверности по цветам ,то это однозначно печать пантонами, и, поскольку, их система классификации никак не пересекается с полиграфической потребуется масса выкрасов, их утверждение а затем самый гемор-печать по образцам...Допустим в неком боковике используется min 5 пантонов. Но он же на полосе (странице) не один? А основная масса печатных машин-как раз пятикрасочные ,т.е. сразу встает речь о втором (а может и третьем) прогоне, а это во-первых бабки, во-вторых пробемы с совмещением красок, т.к. лист при печати "раздает". И самое главное (если мы все же получим книгу)-это с точки зрения полиграфии будет являтся некой библией цветов, эталоном, что накладывает серьезные ограничения по ее использованию (требуется откалиброванный источник света, а также минимизация времени, когда она собственно открыта), что совершенно не удобно для моделиста
По этому, на мой взгляд сделать подобное-вряд ли, а вот аккуратный справочник на хорошей бумаге однозначно CMYK-ом и где-нибудь в Польше, но без претензий на мах достоверность-вполне)

----------


## Carrey

Я пока ещё не видел такого отпечатанного CMYK-ом каталога колеров красок (и околомодельных фирм и художественных), в котором не было бы досадных ляпов в цветопередаче (т.е., например, на бумаге светло-серо-зеленоватый, а в банке - явно светло-серо-зелёно-голубой). Поэтому "Каталог..." без: 

* выкрасок штатными красками, либо 
* чётко указанных соответствий цветов (либо какому-либо стандарту, либо (что лучше) каким-либо артикулам стабильных по оттенку пигмента производителей (Tamiya, ModelMaster, Gunze, ...)), либо 
* "замесам" конкретных отечественных доступных красок (а уж достать их выкраски, думаю, можно будет), либо 
* максимально подробно описанных оттенков

- не будет иметь смысла для меня как моделиста. Наглядный ответ на вопрос "как накрасить штатный камуфл и ОЗ на ****-**" легко и быстро отыщется на этом форуме, на airliners.net и в гугле. Справочник же должен давать ответы на вопросы типа:

* Какой краской красился камуфл? Каковы параметры краски (поведение) - как быстро выгорает/стирается конкретная краска по сравнению с другими на той-же машине (зависимость именно от краски а не места)? Какого цвета грунт под этой краской (если есть)? Какова степень матовости покраски? Заливает ли эта краска рельеф и швы между панелями?
* Линейные/относительные размеры элементов ОЗ? Окантовка? Чем обусловлено нанесение (штатно, "заводские", техничка, отметки экипажа и т.д.)? Как менялись со временем?

и т.д. А не просто отрисованные проекции, боковые и сверху.
Вот для примера из книжки Waffen-Arsenal - 070 - Tornado. Mehrzweck-Kampfflugzeuge der NATO пара картинок, схема расположения всех лючков и схема нанесения ОЗ - исключительно ценный и полезный материал:

----------


## Yriy

> Я пока ещё не видел такого отпечатанного CMYK-ом каталога колеров красок (и околомодельных фирм и художественных), в котором не было бы досадных ляпов в цветопередаче (т.е., например, на бумаге светло-серо-зеленоватый, а в банке - явно светло-серо-зелёно-голубой).


Ну да, короче говоря-просто утопия в случае с CMYK, и архисложная и офигенно дорогая утопия в случае печати пантонами...ибо можно добиться мах схожести с предложенными образцами в плане печати, но в случае "бумаги" и "банки с краской"  всегда наступает момент, когда встречаются полиграфическая и химическая продукция, по отдельности к каждой из которой претензий нет, а вот вместе..кхм)

----------


## Mig

> Я пока ещё не видел такого отпечатанного CMYK-ом каталога колеров красок (и околомодельных фирм и художественных), в котором не было бы досадных ляпов в цветопередаче (т.е., например, на бумаге светло-серо-зеленоватый, а в банке - явно светло-серо-зелёно-голубой)...


И не увидите... Именно об этом и писал выше #15:
- либо достоверность и печать пантонами - книга оч. дорогая и мало кому доступная
- либо "мурзилка" - не дорогая и с попаданием в цвет с точностью в пол-лаптя...

Такова суровая реальность, а все остальное - из области благих пожеланий...

----------


## Carrey

Ув. Mig, Вы забыли о третьей альтернативе: мурзилка с выкрасками в комплекте. Тоже недорого. Зато крайне достоверно.

Давайте поставим вопрос по другому:

У кого есть возможность размалевать бумагу штатными красками ВВС РФ (и вообще любых имеющих отношение к авиации предприятий экс-СССР, т.е. АРЗ и проч.), разрезать на квадратики не менее 3 х 3 см, сзади надписать индекс цвета, запаковать разноцветные квадратики в мешочек, приложить табличку колеров и соотв. надписанных индексов - и запустить это в свободную продажу (например через НеОмегу или Authentic Decals или Бегемот и т.п.)?

----------


## AndyK

> У кого есть возможность размалевать бумагу штатными красками ВВС РФ (и вообще любых имеющих отношение к авиации предприятий экс-СССР, т.е. АРЗ и проч.), разрезать на квадратики не менее 3 х 3 см, сзади надписать индекс цвета, запаковать разноцветные квадратики в мешочек, приложить табличку колеров и соотв. надписанных индексов - и запустить это в свободную продажу (например через НеОмегу или Authentic Decals или Бегемот и т.п.)?


А Вы обратитесь на АРЗ (например на 121 арз), они сейчас все ОАО -предложите им "маленький бизнес" - изготовление и продажа выкрасок   ЛКМ, применямых при окраске АТ, скажем, через производителей модельного афтемаркета. Или раздобудьте выкраски частным порядком и передайте их Аканихину Александру. Вы крайне требовательны - то не так, это не эдак... А почему бы Вам самим не попробовать что-нибудь сделать? То, что в Вашем городе  нет аэродрома не аргумент - емайлы, телефоны предприятий в Сети найти не проблема. Пишите, звоните...

----------


## Carrey

Крайне заинтересован в *максимально полезном* для меня как авиамоделиста издании. А Вы? Перечитайте первое сообщение темы:



> Вопрос следующего порядка... Будет ли востребован этот каталог? Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение...


Вот я и высказываю *своё мнение*. Насчёт "так - эдак" - если будет ТАК, я издание куплю, не извольте сомневаться; а "эдаких" и так полно по складам, чего их плодить?

Касаемо обратиться... Я себе представляю этот разговор.
...
- Да, хорошо, условия нас устраивают. Куда отсылать?
- Рига,..
- Рига?! Вы ж в НАТО! %;?:?*:?(! <отбой>

Так что, как я писал ранее, обращаюсь к тем, у кого данная возможность есть. В "маленьком бизнесе", в отличии от развития моделизма через качественные и полезные справочники по окраске в пику мурзилкам "всё о всём" - не заинтересован ни разу.

Ладно, если цвет применяемых в ВВС РФ красок такая охренительная тайна (военная? коммерческая?), замнём вопрос и будем и впредь подбирать колера исключительно по фото.

----------


## Холостяк

> Если цвета будут гулять и издание не будет комплектоваться выкрасками - в чём тогда смысл такого издания? Запечатлеть для истории текущее состояние дел в ВВС? В чём смысл подборки "боковиков" без "аналитического раздела" (выкраски, история, теория, развитие и т.д.) при наличии этого форума, сайтов вроде http://colorwings.narod.ru/ и гугла вообще? "Всё о всём" мы уже кушали, знаем (например http://www.centrmag.ru/book2807614.html - слегка свёрстанная тупая выборка из базы airwar.ru по максимальной скорости на высоте).
> Книжное издание оно ведь тем и отличается от интернета, что оно либо всеобъемлюще по теме (comprehensive), либо удобно в конкретной работе (например, те же мурзилки по конкретным машинам - листаешь, держа на коленях, а руками красишь модель, сверяясь с фото). Я пока не представляю, какую работу можно делать с применением такого справочника (разве что изучать во временном развитии психологию лиц, ответственных за утверждение конкретных схем окраски - ежели эти лица будут упомянуты в "Каталоге..."). Тогда остаётся всеобъемлимость, именно над этим и нужно бы поработать.


По краскам разговаривал с приятелем... Он сказал, что заглянет еще к специальстам, которые у нас в ВВСе занимаются красками... Постарается сделать все по-уму. 
Дело в том, что к примеру заводские документы по схемам окраса идут со своими красками, как я уже указывал... И к примеру у них идут коды типа "С-123, С-456". Сейчас ищем таблицу сопоставления к стандартам и думаем как решить этот вопрос.
По ссылкам заглянул. Боковички - это не полная схема. Да и я ранее указывал, что действительно - что в Интернете, что в литературе это уже все есть. Однако нет в едином каталоге. Нет потому как искали подобное издание и готовы были его приобрести хоть у частного художника... Однако не нашли. Поэтому, при том что собрал человек и прорисовал, где многое собрано "до кучи" и родилась идея каталога. К примеру по Су-27 у него порядка 80 схем окраски прорисовано.
По поводу сопроводительной информации к каждому рисунку... По колеру эта инфа точно будет, а вот инфа-история по самой схеме окраски - не везде...

----------


## Холостяк

> Я пока ещё не видел такого отпечатанного CMYK-ом каталога колеров красок (и околомодельных фирм и художественных), в котором не было бы досадных ляпов в цветопередаче (т.е., например, на бумаге светло-серо-зеленоватый, а в банке - явно светло-серо-зелёно-голубой). Поэтому "Каталог..." без: 
> 
> * выкрасок штатными красками, либо 
> * чётко указанных соответствий цветов (либо какому-либо стандарту, либо (что лучше) каким-либо артикулам стабильных по оттенку пигмента производителей (Tamiya, ModelMaster, Gunze, ...)), либо 
> * "замесам" конкретных отечественных доступных красок (а уж достать их выкраски, думаю, можно будет), либо 
> * максимально подробно описанных оттенков
> 
> - не будет иметь смысла для меня как моделиста. Наглядный ответ на вопрос "как накрасить штатный камуфл и ОЗ на ****-**" легко и быстро отыщется на этом форуме, на airliners.net и в гугле. Справочник же должен давать ответы на вопросы типа:
> 
> ...


Интересный расклад!
Кстати, товарищ мой тоже заглядывал на эту ветку и почитал. Действительно серьезные советы. В этом направлении и поработаем.

----------


## Холостяк

Понял Вас!
Спасибо за комменты... Реально полезно! Есть над чем подумать и в каком направлении работать!  

Несколько слов в отношении "Мурзилки". Название действительно соответствует и это реальность. Дело в том, что при профессиональном подходе к теме военной авиации сегоднешнего дня в том ракурсе как хотят этого люди - с серьезным подходом, то большая часть подробного материала-схем-технологий практически является для служебного пользования или секретна. Я уже приводил расклад по той книге Су-27 "Прогулка вокруг". Это можно сделать по любому изданию подобного рода. Это теже илюстрированные мурзилки с пустым разговором. Даже открытые схемы, методики, технологии - никто печатать не будет по причине однозначной притензии от правообладателя... Только правообладатель может опубликовать и зарабатывать на том же использовании своих символик, не говорю уже более серьезных вещей. Поэтому в любом случае - издание будет частной "мурзилкой", персональным трудом автора, который тот издает на основе своего труда по изучению узкой проблематики. В данном случае это "схемы окраски самолетов ВВС России", которые автор увидел в небе, на фотографиях, на выставках и самостоятельно прорисовал. При этом он использовал свои знания и умения не только в рисовании, но и в "красочном" деле - дополнил информацией по колерам в этих схемах, использовав и материалы из справочников...

Поэтому по сути дела любой серьезный человек понимает даже в общем порядок и "кухню" всех подобных изданий... Дело в том, как я надеюсь понимаете, что я знаком с методикой написания-издания технической литературы от справочников до научно-исследовательских работ. Знаком не только с методикой, но и "кухней" согласования с цензорами, так как подобная литература этого требует при публикациях... Ну и естественно знаком с порядком обсуждения изданий или работ в научном сообществе и среди специалистов... Однако уровень "мурзилок" совершенно другой. Он не требует никаких согласований и находится на совести и красочность-тираж зависит от кошелька самого автора или спонсора. Если издавать серьезное издание, со всеми раскладками, методиками и стандартами по краскам, более менее подробным (без раскрытия секретов технологии) схемам окраски самолетов - то потребуется официальное разрешение конструкторских бюро Сухого, Микояна, Туполева, Миля, Камова, производителей красок, других правообладателей, необходимо так же официальное согласовние с МО РФ и ВВС России, проверка цензорами и компетентными органами... Потом можно это издание согласовать с Военно Научным Комитетом ВВС, для поднятия статуса издания в разряд научных. И наконец - в печать со всеми изменениями и дополнениями! И только после этого это будет действительно серьезное издание, которое не назвать "Мурзилкой", а так - без этой "кухни" любое издание треп и мурзилка с веселыми картинками и фотографиями... 

Дополню крылатой армейской фразой: " <Мурзилка> на подписи у начальства - уже серьезный служебный документ!"... Хе-хе-хе!!!

И еще для общего развития..."Мурзилка то мурзилкой", а вот к примеру подробная схема окраски Су-35, который на поставке в наши доблестные ВВС России, то она является секретной... В открытом для общего просмотра альбоме-методике, которую сейчас утверждают - она нарисована приблезительно....

----------


## Carrey

Понятно. В таком случае было бы полезно (для моделистов) следующее, подумайте, возможно что-то удастся реализовать:

* По возможности, чертежи/прорисовки - строго в 1/72, для удобства ксерокопирования в нужный масштаб, разрезания камуфла по цветам, наложения на модель и окрашивания.
* Для поверхностей сложной кривизны - разложенный на плоскость рисунок. Особенно актуально, например, для крупных рисунков на ВЗ, большинства элементов окраски пилотажных групп и т.п. Ибо, глядя на прорисовку сверху, тяжело приблизительно выложить контур на объёмной детали. Имея разложенный на плоскость контур, на ксероксе переводим его в масштаб модели, вырезаем, оборачиваем деталь и задуваем краской как по маске.
* Отдельные прорисованные виды скрытых на общем виде мест (например, внутренние поверхности килей на двухкилевых машинах, область фюзеляжа вокруг крыла - невидимая на "боковичке" из-за крыла/пилонов/подвесок/створок ниш шасси и т.п.).
* ОЗ, маркировка, эмблемы и проч. уникальные элементы - в увеличенном виде, обязательно и прорисованные на плоскость (для изготовления декали) и фото прототипа.
* Шрифты. Очень хотелось бы, все что соберёте. И для строевых номеров, и для технички, и прочие применявшиеся.
* Вся несекретная информация из справочников - места нанесения и размер ОЗ, что какой краской красить и т.п.
* Не забудьте про пилоны, подвески, тягла, заправщики, разметку плит, зданий и проч. хозяйство - моделистов это тоже очень интересует.
* Побольше фото, при наличии разных фото одного и того же борта будет проще экстраполировать и вымешать средний цвет, да и эксплуатационная эволюция покраски будет наглядно показана.
* Опять-же - выкраски, если получится.

Кстати, какова цель? Т.е. какой задачей Вы задались, из-за чего родилась мысль о полном едином каталоге всех окрасов всех бортов всех ЛА ВВС России/СССР? Поиск информации по фотографии (опознание)? История конкретного борта? Разнообразие видов? По книге про окрасы МиГ-29 всё понятно - история самолёта, взгляд со стороны строевых окрасов. А у Вас как?

----------


## Mig

> Ув. Mig, Вы забыли о третьей альтернативе: мурзилка с выкрасками в комплекте. Давайте поставим вопрос по другому:
> У кого есть возможность размалевать бумагу штатными красками ВВС РФ (и вообще любых имеющих отношение к авиации предприятий экс-СССР, т.е. АРЗ и проч.), разрезать на квадратики не менее 3 х 3 см, сзади надписать индекс цвета, запаковать разноцветные квадратики в мешочек, приложить табличку колеров и соотв. надписанных индексов - и запустить это в свободную продажу...


Ну, это не альтернатива, это - фантастика... хоть и научно-техническая...

----------


## An-Z

А зачем так всё усложнять? 90% моделистов абсолютно не парятся оттенками красок и отважно красят свои моделей "Звездой" и любой другой подходящей (доступной) краской. Для остальных, внимательных и щепетильных, решение придумано давно и широко практикуется в западной модельной прессе - это привязка цветов к общеупотребительным стандартам, обычно F.S. У меня их выкраски давно куплены и постоянно используются для привязки цветов фотографируемых ЛА. И снова напомню. что эти реальные цвета являются лишь эталоном оттенка, все ведь помнят, что с уменьшением масштаба цвет должен высветляться, причём ни как не банальным добавлением белого.
Поэтому цветастая "мурзилка" с привязкой цветов, неплохая альтернатива всем "честным", но дорогим и трудновыполнимым вариантам.

----------


## Carrey

На заметку, вдруг кому-нибудь понадобится для какого-нибудь честного издания, или просто для работы:

Бомбардировщик Ил-28. Часть 2. Авиаколлекция, 2006-06, стр. 31-32:



Если кто где видел более свежие правила по покраске и ОЗ (Положение ВВС о нанесении ОЗ, после 1955 г.) - не стесняйтесь, выкладывайте.

----------


## An-Z

Это http://airforce.ru/information/marking/index.htm видели?

----------


## Carrey

Не-а, я тут новенький, ещё не все углы облазил. Спасибо огромное! Побёг распечатывать и заучивать.

----------


## An-Z

Пожалуйста, тут таких углов и закоулков.. сам иной раз удивляюсь...

----------


## Холостяк

Сообщаю "горячую" новость....
Как сказал персонаж одной известной комедии:" Усё меняется!".....
Альбом-методику схем окраски опять наше руководство перед выходными почеркало. Как я уже сообщал - это делается уже не впервой. Дали указание - подчиненные все изобразили, понесли руководству. Руководство кое что добавило-изменило. Подчиненные опять доделали и опять принесли, а руководство возьми и все почеркай... От так!
Значит по порядку.... Надпись "Военно-воздушные силы России" - убрали. Бортовой номер на Сухих перенесли с воздухозаборника, как предлагали, на старое место... И еще по некоторым конкретным схемам есть изменения... Сейчас поновой компануют рисунки.
Вот такие пироги....
Буду держать в курсе.
По-чести, мне самому надпись красным шрифтом на бортах не нравилась. Походило на вывеску на ларьке.

----------


## Serega

> Бортовой номер на Сухих перенесли с воздухозаборника, как предлагали, на старое место...


 - а ваши "авторы" что, думали в ОКБ сидят идиоты чтоль? если на су-27 на заборнке номер малевать - его просто не видно вообще будет.

----------


## Холостяк

По краскам которые используют сейчас при покраске.... Зарубежные образцы....
Вот к примеру можно пройти по ссылкам и почитать... Только проблема, как уже указывал, нет сопоставления цветов...

.......
http://www.aviom.ru/product/6.html

Akzo Nobel Aerospace CoatingsЯвляясь официальным дистрибьютором всемирно известного концерна *AKZO NOBEL AEROSPACE COATINGS,* наша компания распологает обширным складом лакокрасочных материалов для внешней и внутренней покраски авиационной техники, с возможностью колористики, огромным перечнем вспомогательных материалов, а также другими продуктами необходимыми для организации покраски авиационной техники. 
Сотрудники *АВИОМ*, имеющие многолетнй опыт работы на авиационном рынке лакокрасочных материалов, обеспечат Вас квалифицированной информационной поддержкой в выборе необходимой системы покрытий или материалов для обеспечения покрасочных работ, а также окажут техническое сопровождение процесса покраски авиационной техники.

К примеру вот их эмали:

*Эмаль Aerodur HFA 133 SEMIGLOSS* 
(артикул Aerodur HFA 133)

Aerodur® Finish HF A 133 представляет собой 3-х компонентную, эластичную, полуглянцевую полиуретановую камуфляжную эмаль для применения на внутренней и внешней поверхностях. 
- Превосходная долговечность и эластичность.
- Ударопрочная и эрозионно-стойкая.
- Стойкостью к авиационным гидравлическим жидкостям и агрессивным химическим веществам. 

*Эмаль Aerodur HFA 132 MATT*   

Aerodur® Finish HF A 132 представляет собой 3-х компонентную, эластичную, матовую полиуретановую камуфляжную эмаль для применения на внутренней и внешней поверхностях. - Превосходная долговечность и эластичность. 
- Ударопрочная и эрозионно-стойкая.

- Стойкостью к авиационным гидравлическим жидкостям и агрессивным химическим веществам.


.....................

*Покрытия для авиации. Эмали для самолетов Aerodur АЭРОКОСМИЧЕСКИЕ ПОКРЫТИЯ*

http://www.inkomtehsnab.ru/index.htm
Покрытия для авиации. Эмали для самолетов Aerodur АЭРОКОСМИЧЕСКИЕ ПОКРЫТИЯ Аэродур Эмаль C21/100UVR Белый000100, Черный Аэродур Эмаль C21/100UVR Белый000100, Черный Аэродур Эмаль C2V10OUVR Эмапь C21/100UVR Аэродур Эмапь C21/100UVR Прочие Аэродур Эмаль C21/100UVR Аэродур Эмаль HFA 132 матовая, полугянцевая , Аэродур Эмаль 133 полуглянцевая Белый 000100 Черный 000744 Аэродур Эмаль HFA 132 мат, 133 п/г прочие Белый и Черный, Серый, Аэродекс Эмаль WB 9000 серии полуглянцевая Все цвета Аэродекс Эмаль WB 9000 серии полуглянцевая Все цвета Автокрил светоотражающий 044115 RAL3024 1Л Аэродекс Матовый Черный 000744 ВАС701 RAL9005 1Л Аэродур Клиеркоут лак UVR 1Л Аэродур Грунт CF 37047 Серый 5Л Аэродур Грунт S 15/60 Кремовый 052700 5Л Aerodur 


Вот список организаций которые используют эти краски на своих самолетах... Среди них авиакомпании и ВВС практически большинства стран мира:
http://www.anac.com/products/specification.aspx

----------


## AndyK

Отечественные ЛКМ, применяемые для окраски АТ

http://www.infrahim.ru/cat/lkm11/

----------


## Холостяк

Нашли заводские образцы колеров, которыми красят Суховцы своих красавцев.
Представляют они из себя следующее - дюралевые квадратики 3х3 см, окрашенные соответствующей краской.

Вот представляю три базовых заводских "Комсомольских" цвета окраски Су-33. Снято на мобилу. Получилось "не фонтан", но некоторое представление с чем идет работа для Вас будет....
Нашли таблицы сопоставления цветов. Работа идет по-тихоньку......

----------


## Carrey

Да, я б за такие квадратики - любые деньги. Нет ли возможности отснять хорошим фотоаппаратом, на солнышке, с выставленным по белому листу бумаги балансом белого?

----------


## Холостяк

Квадратики - обычные образцы колеров красок. Они не для тестов или исследований... Чисто для визуального восприятия. Как в любом автомагазине или хозяйственном магазине краски для дома, для визуального выбора по цвету.

Представить в хорошем качестве три образца базового цвета - без проблем. Это не является государственной тайной. 
Проблема в том, что завод красит этим "правильным" колером, а вот на флоте все равно докрашивают-подкрашивают. Потом выгорают цвета, пачкаются... Поэтому у нас в любом случае реальные борта Су-33 на флоте "разноцветные"...

Так что вот три базовых цвета комсомольских Су-33, снял на Альфу, но при люминесцентном освещении. Есть РАВ, но он в 16 мегов. Поэтому выставляю Джпг:

 


А так, ждите каталог, там все это будет.....
....

----------


## Антон

> Есть РАВ, но он в 16 мегов. Поэтому выставляю Джпг:
> 
> ....


Есть ли возможность залить на какой-нибудь сервак?

----------


## AndyK

А репецептура приготовления колеров есть - какие марки эмалей, каких цветов и в какой пропроции смешиваются для получения оттенков? Или используются готовые эмали, колировка которых в соответствии с таблицами производителя ЛКМ?

----------


## Холостяк

> А репецептура приготовления колеров есть - какие марки эмалей, каких цветов и в какой пропроции смешиваются для получения оттенков? Или используются готовые эмали, колировка которых в соответствии с таблицами производителя ЛКМ?


Эмали все готовые. Про смеси ничего не знаю.... Ранее я давал ссылки на сайт Акзо Нобеля, эту эмаль используют в частности почти все авиакомпании и ВВС многих стран мира, сейчас ее пробуют и Суховцы...  У них свои таблицы, но вроде они работают со скандинавской системой стандартов NCS.
А если есть скандинавская то попробуем перевести в ФС и подберем модельные краски...

----------


## Холостяк

Из новостей по утверждению "нового облика нашей АТ"...
Руководство почеркало разработанные НИИ ВВС представленные схемы окраски АТ ВВС РФ по климатическим зонам и сезонам... Решение - красить все "без лишних" расходов и "единообразно".

----------


## Mig

> Из новостей по утверждению "нового облика нашей АТ"...
> Руководство почеркало разработанные НИИ ВВС представленные схемы окраски АТ ВВС РФ по климатическим зонам и сезонам... Решение - красить все "без лишних" расходов и "единообразно".


При СССР тоже красили "единообразно", несмотря на разработанные и утвержденные схемы окраски АТ по климатическим зонам и окраскам...

"Все новое - хорошо забытое старое"?

----------


## AndyK

> При СССР тоже красили "единообразно", несмотря на разработанные и утвержденные схемы окраски АТ по климатическим зонам и окраскам...


За редким исключением, например Миг-29 115 гв.иап....

----------


## An-Z

Не только, Су-15ТМ из Кеми и Андижана камуфлировались по разному, то же можно сказать о МиГ-21 и Су-7, чем южнее, тем больше было в окраске светлых тонов. Тенденция такая была, но не жёсткое правило..

----------


## AndyK

> Не только, Су-15ТМ из Кеми и Андижана камуфлировались по разному, то же можно сказать о МиГ-21 и Су-7, чем южнее, тем больше было в окраске светлых тонов. Тенденция такая была, но не жёсткое правило..


Это когда в полках камуфлировали сами, на заводах-изготовилях и АРЗ как правило красили усредненно - под растительный и лесостепной фоны. Учитывая постоянную ротацию АТ красить под местность было довольно таки затратно.

----------


## Холостяк

Я поговорю с приятелем и думаю неплохо в каталог включить предлагаемые но не утвержденные схемы окраса по климату и сезону, даже просто для того что может моделисты захотят сделать свою модель в таком варианте на выбор.
А так, конечно, убогость и минимализм (по расходам) процветает... Нет чтоб все по-уму было, а то будет "зимой и летом - одним цветом"....
Инфа еще такая, что схема вертолетная будет едино-однообразная и более того - она будет таже что и схема Су-25....

----------


## AndyK

Да и при окраске самолетов своими силами порой руководствовались не установленными схемами, а собственными взглядами на принципы маскировочной окраски АТ. Далеко за примерами ходить не надо:тут, на сайте - Б.Рычило "Из истории эксплуатации Миг-23М в 35 иап" 

"До 1979 года самолеты полка были окрашены в серо-голубой цвет с бортовыми номерами красного цвета с белой окантовкой. Затем пришло распоряжение в сжатые сроки их закамуфлировать, для чего из штаба армии прислали плохонькие черно-белые альбомы (цвета были показаны различной штриховкой) с утвержденными вариантами камуфляжа и 200-литровые бочки с нитрокраской разных цветов в количествах и пропорциях, соответствующих научно разработанным нормам. Сводная бригада из специалистов слесарно-механических групп, вооруженная пульверизаторами, обосновалась в ангаре 1-й аэ, и туда по графику поэскадрильно потащили самолеты. Творческий подход к вариантам окраски в сочетании с собственными эстетическим воззрениям личного состава (все любили природу) привел к тому, что первые машины выкатились из ангара темно-зелеными и тоном почти не отличались от танков. По мере того, как зеленая краска иссякала (к тому же ею красили не только самолеты), в целом камуфляж теплел. Наконец, последние самолеты третьей эскадрильи предстали перед публикой в чисто пустынной желто-коричневой гамме. Перекрашивать их было поздно, да и нечем. Индивидуальный подход дал и позитивный результат – многие самолеты теперь можно было опознать издалека, даже не разглядывая их бортовой номер."

----------


## AndyK

> Инфа еще такая, что схема вертолетная будет едино-однообразная и более того - она будет таже что и схема Су-25....


А на Су-25 схема изменится?

----------


## Холостяк

> А на Су-25 схема изменится?


Узнаю... Попробую саму картинку достать...

----------


## Griffon

> Из новостей по утверждению "нового облика нашей АТ"...
> Руководство почеркало разработанные НИИ ВВС представленные схемы окраски АТ ВВС РФ по климатическим зонам и сезонам... Решение - красить все "без лишних" расходов и "единообразно".


Ну хорошо, что отказались от этой дурацкой красной надписи "ВВС России", уже как-то легче стало:) Решение красить всех единообразно не так уж и плохо, лучше, чем тот разнобой что был в любом случае. При том, схемы для разных климатических зон останутся же, и при желании/необходимости/появлении денег можно будет по ним перекрасить. 

А что решили по транспортникам? "аэрофлотовские" полосы оставят? и со знаками гвардии и орденами? их точно запретят наносить? может передумали уже?

----------


## AndyK

> Узнаю... Попробую саму картинку достать...


Было бы здОрово!

----------


## Холостяк

Схемку Су-25 попрасил... Жду...
В разговоре был неудивлен еще одной хохмой от нашего руководства... Значит на прошлой неделе опять совещались по "как бум краксить наши самолетики?"... (Я уже не могу об этом говорить без художественного образа.) Хто то из начальства решил - надпись "Военно-воздушные Силы России" нужна, но не красная, а чёрная. Я, млин не понял, когда мне это рассказали, то ли кто то из руководства фанат амеровских надписей, то ли просто "рулит".  
А если на полном серьезе, то команда поступила - подготовить эскизы с черной надписью, разработать предложения о размещении этой надписи на самолеты ВВС России участвующие в шоу, парадах, показах и полетах за рубеж.......

----------


## Griffon

> Хто то из начальства решил - надпись "Военно-воздушные Силы России" нужна, но не красная, а чёрная.


Тьфу ты! Поторопились радоваться... у кого ж там так свербит-то!

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, похоже, там теперь у многих, если не у всех, "свербит". За отсутствием своего ума (по крайней мере мне так кажется) все перетаскивают со штатников: названия, внешние всякие "мульки", теперь вот еще они и параде в день Победы поучаствуют. Какое-то раздвоение прямо у нас: с одной стороны антиамерская риторика, с другой- с приходом в МО бывшего директора "Ленмебельторга" идет копирование амерских структур, веключая даже надписи на самолетах. Нет бы что путное у них перенять...

----------


## Холостяк

Эту надпись предлагают нашему Главкому некоторые начальники.... Видимо на современном этапе это идин из способов проявления "инициативы", которая поможет в карьере и все такое..., ведь для ВВС России такая надпись не сыграет какую-либо роль в изменении имиджа... В свое время без всяких надписей "СССР", одна красная звезда наводила шорох, панику и припадок ненависти у врага....
Пока это все на обсуждении и утверждении... 
Потом команду дали пересмотреть схему окраса наших транспортников с "голубыми полосами" и все такое... Хотят внешний облик тоже отработать...

----------


## Griffon

Ну по транспортникам я бы как раз поддержал)) синие полосы хорошо бы убрать) а надпись, я надеюсь, не пройдёт)) и ордена с гвардией вернут - просто надо их рагламентировать тоже:)

----------


## Холостяк

Получил сегодня схемку окраски которую планируют на утверждение для Су-25.... 
Потом инфа следующего порядка... Как я уже указывал, что хотят черную надпись ВВС России... Так вот, хотят покрасить несколько бортов участвующих на 9 мая... Я пока владею инфой, что будут окрашены пара Миг-29 - это точно. Новая схема камуфляжа и черная надпись ВВС России...

----------


## An-Z

и кроме того регистрационный номер РФ-ХХХХХ

----------


## Антоха

> Получил сегодня схемку окраски которую планируют на утверждение для Су-25.... 
> Потом инфа следующего порядка... Как я уже указывал, что хотят черную надпись ВВС России... Так вот, хотят покрасить несколько бортов участвующих на 9 мая... Я пока владею инфой, что будут окрашены пара Миг-29 - это точно. Новая схема камуфляжа и черная надпись ВВС России...


несколько МиГ-29 "9-13" сейчас перегоняют в Ульяновск для покраски к пораду... как вернут обратно выложу фоты и будет понятно, что там за надписи планируют

----------


## timsz

> и кроме того регистрационный номер РФ-ХХХХХ


Скорее RF-xxxxx. Как на Су-24 из Гвардейского.

----------


## AndyK

> Получил сегодня схемку окраски которую планируют на утверждение для Су-25....


Спасибо! Оригинальные заводские схемы (тбилисские) лучше! :Wink:

----------


## Антон

> Спасибо! Оригинальные заводские схемы (тбилисские) лучше!


А поделиться? :Wink:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

Про регистрационные номера ничего не слышно... Сегодня специально спросил. Спец ответил, что никаких вводных по РФХХХХХ нет... А вот черным с белым кантом "Военно-воздушные силы России" пока актуально...

----------


## Serega

> А поделиться?


 - тю, чё тут делиться? Это "зеленый" стандарт. Что интересно - выдерживаемый тбилисцами тогда на редкость стабильно.

Чехи в таком камуфле получали свои самоли. Поищи их фоты - это она и есть.

----------


## Serega

> несколько МиГ-29 "9-13" сейчас перегоняют в Ульяновск для покраски к пораду...


 - имхо - пусть покрасят кремль. Тоже неплохо было бы.

----------


## Антон

> - тю, чё тут делиться? Это "зеленый" стандарт. Что интересно - выдерживаемый тбилисцами тогда на редкость стабильно.
> 
> Чехи в таком камуфле получали свои самоли. Поищи их фоты - это она и есть.


А можно на это стандарт глянуть? :Redface:

----------


## AndyK

> А поделиться?


Как уже писалось на ветке по Су-25 идет работа над книгой по Су-25, там будут и заводские схемы, и ремзаводские, и самокрасы... Конечно поделимся, ожидайте  :Wink:

----------


## Антон

> Как уже писалось на ветке по Су-25 идет работа над книгой по Су-25, там будут и заводские схемы, и ремзаводские, и самокрасы... Конечно поделимся, ожидайте


Плонятно :Smile: С удовольствием приобрету книгу :Rolleyes: А когда примерно ожидается выход книги?

----------


## Антоха

вчера был в Кубинке. Докладываю. На некоторых вертолётах Ми-8 нанесены черные регистрационные номера *RF-92488*, *RF-92481* и т.д., плюс черная надпись *ВВС РОССИИ*. Старые стандартные бортовые номера отсутствуют. На других машинах, подобного плана регистрационные номера, но на месте надписи "ВВС РОССИИ" нарисован флаг ВВС. Звезды стандартные, двухцветные

----------


## Холостяк

Я тож с новостями... Вчера как раз вносили изменения в ФАП... Это то, что теперь все наши военные самолетики будут иметь регистрационные номера. Нанесены они будут на киле под звездой. Надпись "ВВС России" тоже будет, но как я уже указывал на "показуху"... Доки пока на утверждении у Министра. Потом состоялся конкретный разговор по схемам камуфляжа. Его еще будет тестировать НИИ, поэтому пока все в процессе...

----------


## Холостяк

Разбирались с колерами.... Не мало заводских красок, которыми красят наши самолетики, не находит аналога по цветовой схеме ФС....

----------


## Холостяк

Ну вот уже есть фото.....

----------


## AndyK

Как я погляжу, единобразия пока нету. На Ми-28 "ВВС РОССИИ", На Ми-8 регистрация и ВВС РФ... А Су-25 к параду покрасили по старой схеме  :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

> Как я погляжу, единобразия пока нету. На Ми-28 "ВВС РОССИИ", На Ми-8 регистрация и ВВС РФ... А Су-25 к параду покрасили по старой схеме


В том то и дело! Все делали наспех. Главком дал команду - побежали исполнять. Начали составлять бамажку для утверждения. К бамажке надо эскизы... Этот приказ по "окраске" только для парада был утвержден. То что на вертолетах, не на всех, есть регномера - понятно. Успели их зарегить. А вот на боевых самолетах - нет номеров. Сейчас они будут проходить уже государственную регистрацию. Как это все будет и кто это все будет - думают.
Как я ранее постил, что сейчас работают по разработке нового Положения, но там все "сырое", нет соглосования ни по схемам ни по надписям... Вроде 2-й НИИ должен "протестить" все схемы окраски и составить заключение... Ничего нет. 13 НИИ вроде саму всю краску проверил и доки у них есть. Вообщем - как обычно.
И кстати, по эскизу и тому разговору у Главкома - должно быть полностью написано "Военно-воздушные силы России", а не "ВВС России"....

----------


## Холостяк

Огорчу....
Значит видели звезду на ПАК ФА? Так вот... Идут "терки" в верхах по поводу изменения Красной Звезды до неузнаваемости. Ну не нравятся нашим бонзам даже малейшее напоминание о Красной Звезде!
Поэтому, сейчас думают сделать другой вариант звезды и затвердить его в новом Положении.
Сейчас , на 9 мая, затвердили Временное Положение по опознавательным знакам. Кстати, там "Военно-воздушные силы России" полностью надпись. Но те, кто рисовал на вертолетах, поторопились и начали на балках, хотя предпологалось на самом корпусе вверху у винта на движках. Поторопились и не поместилось, сократили до "ВВС России"... Как я знаю на самолетах, на килях место нашли написать полностью... Вся ситуация с подобной накладкой еще получилась из-за того, что размеры надписи не расчитали и не затвердили. Чтоб расчитать размеры шрифта "Военно-воздушные силы России" надо было все тапы самолетов и вертолетов просмотреть куда и какого размера влезет.. А у нас ведь "от фонаря" размеры выдумали и рисуйте.

Новое положение в разработке. Там над надписью поработают и определят конкретные размеры и место куда наносить. Так же будет новая звезда. Скорее всего будут лоббировать такую, чтоб меньше всего смахивала и напоминала нашу родную Красную Звездочку....

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Огорчу....
> Значит видели звезду на ПАК ФА? Так вот... Идут "терки" в верхах по поводу изменения Красной Звезды до неузнаваемости. Ну не нравятся нашим бонзам даже малейшее напоминание о Красной Звезде!
> Поэтому, сейчас думают сделать другой вариант звезды и затвердить его в новом Положении.
> Сейчас , на 9 мая, затвердили Временное Положение по опознавательным знакам. Кстати, там "Военно-воздушные силы России" полностью надпись. Но те, кто рисовал на вертолетах, поторопились и начали на балках, хотя предпологалось на самом корпусе вверху у винта на движках. Поторопились и не поместилось, сократили до "ВВС России"... Как я знаю на самолетах, на килях место нашли написать полностью... Вся ситуация с подобной накладкой еще получилась из-за того, что размеры надписи не расчитали и не затвердили. Чтоб расчитать размеры шрифта "Военно-воздушные силы России" надо было все тапы самолетов и вертолетов просмотреть куда и какого размера влезет.. А у нас ведь "от фонаря" размеры выдумали и рисуйте.
> 
> Новое положение в разработке. Там над надписью поработают и определят конкретные размеры и место куда наносить. Так же будет новая звезда. Скорее всего будут лоббировать такую, чтоб меньше всего смахивала и напоминала нашу родную Красную Звездочку....


Дык звезда будет как на ПАК ФА? Если так, то это отлично!  :Smile: 
А вот надпись - отстой..  :Frown:  Если бы "ВВС РФ", да серым.. Тогда еще ничего.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Serega

> А вот надпись - отстой..  Если бы "ВВС РФ", да серым.. Тогда еще ничего.


 - важен не только цвет, но и шрифт и его сочетание с конструктивным элементом. Не зря флаг на киле аэрофлота с наклоном сделан.

поскольку сейчас, как все мы видим, занимаются этим ДУБЫ какие-то, путного ничего не выходит.

Подобные вещи - это уже дизайн, а он, как известно - таланта требует.

Например как шикарно смотрится заводской шрифт номеров на су-17/27 (кнаапо) и миг-23/29 (знамя труда)! С казенщиной компьютерной на СМТ и не сравнить! Дык и то - на килях хоть как-то читаемый белый номер умники замалевали и заменили на красный, который на темносером фоне не виден ваще почти.

То же самое и с трехцветной звездой - ее надо было делить лучше - ибо красный с синим сливаются и дают ощущение грязности оттенка.

----------


## FLOGGER

Читаю два крайних поста уважаемого Холостякя (№99 и и100) и думаю: "Господи, какая сумасшедшая работа кипит в штабе ВВС! Это ж надо так загрузить генералов (и не только их) разных совершенно, на мой взгляд, бессмысленной работой,  будто других проблем уже и нет. Бегают люди, схемы рисуют, утверждают, опровергают, НИИ загрузили, шрифты меряют: влезет-не влезет и т.д.  А денег, поди, сколько на это ушло. И все заняты таким ответственным делом!"
 Дурдом какой-то.

----------


## muk33

> Читаю два крайних поста уважаемого Холостякя (№99 и и100) и думаю: "Господи, какая сумасшедшая работа кипит в штабе ВВС! Это ж надо так загрузить генералов (и не только их) разных совершенно, на мой взгляд, бессмысленной работой,  будто других проблем уже и нет. Бегают люди, схемы рисуют, утверждают, опровергают, НИИ загрузили, шрифты меряют: влезет-не влезет и т.д.  А денег, поди, сколько на это ушло. И все заняты таким ответственным делом!"
>  Дурдом какой-то.


Судя по звонкам оттуда это он и есть...

----------


## Холостяк

Хе-хе-хе!
Люди работают!

Ну да ладно.... Есть вопрос. Как я уже постил, что большая часть схем окраски уже готова. Человечек начал работать с красками. Решили  подобрать  по схемам и сделать раскладку именно под краску Акан. То есть схема окраски самолета и рядом раскдадка по цветам Акан. У Акан есть окраска СССР-Россия. Вот представляю один из каталога, другой скачан с Интернета. Везде разная кодировка. Подскажите почему разный шифр краски? 
Помимо Акан указываем ФС и РГБ...

----------


## Холостяк

Потом непонятки вот в этой картинке.... На вид это Су-35, но схема окраса как у Ф-22... Есть такой борт? Или это фантазия художника-дизайнера этой картинки.... Потом борт "сотка"...

----------


## An-Z

:Biggrin:  Вы что, такие картинки анализируете или по таким картинкам что то рисуете??
То что скачано с инета, с индексами АКА - лажа. Зайдите на сайт "изготовителя" там всё верно.

----------


## Холостяк

Неее..., не по картинкам.
Приобрели каталог, я понимаю, официальный от Акан в Олимпийском. Это первая картинка... Вторая картинка скачана с Интернета. Каталог взят для привязки цветов схем окраски самолетов к краскам Акан по их коду.
Так я понял, что с Интернета, то есть вторая картинка - это лажа...

----------


## Холостяк

Ну вот! В кропотливых трудах прошло время и отпечатан пилотный экземпляр «Каталога»! 
Это только первый том. Формат каталога А3. Альбом сделан в масштабе 1:72. Альбомище получился знатный! Большой, красочный, ёмкий..., да еще и тяжелый... Хе-хе-хе! В первый том не вошли «сухие» морские, экспортные варианты, «М»ки… Планируется это в отдельный том №2. Вот, к примеру, пару экспортных вариантов как Венесуэла и Индия прикрепляю в самом конце…. Всего в альбоме около 400 листов. Печатали на струйнике А3 Hewlett-Packard, оригинальные картриджи Hewlett-Packard, матовая фотобумага «Ломонд», обложка - глянцевая фотобумага «Ломонд». Только на материалы ушло порядка 10 тысяч рублей. 
Пилотный экземпляр необходим для решения вопросов по согласованию на издание в открытый тираж, согласование со спонсорами и подбору издательства…
Консультируемся с особистами…, цензорами. Хотя для составления каталога не использовались документы «Для служебного пользования», не говорю уже про гриф «Секретно»…, но мало ли… Как никак техника боевая. Потом составители связаны с НИИ ВВС…, хоть и делали в свободное от службы время и свободное пенсионное время, но тоже, так сказать - «не разглашение» чтоб не пришили. Дело серьезное. Сделано все по-научному, можно диссертацию защищать... Хе-хе-хе! 
В настоящее время согласовываем вопрос с «суховцами». Есть знакомые в окружении Погосяна, так что хотим порешать с «суховцами» на их «добро» и сделать данный каталог ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫМ, т.е. под их крышей. Люди там заинтересовались, так как ничего подобного у них НЕ БЫЛО и НЕТ. Им даже самим интересно иметь такой каталог по всем существующим схемам окраски их самолетов.
Помимо схем окраски, как бывшим, существующим и новым утвержденным, со старыми и новыми «атрибутами», есть и схемы которые предлагались для утверждения, но не утверждены.… Собрано ВСЕ! К примеру "Русские витязи", по ним собраны все схемы которые они имели за время своего существования... Есть борта, которых уже нет. Схемы окраски с учетом "износа".  Одну схему окраски с регномером без "ВВС Р" представлляю на фотке ниже.

Для моделистов проделана большая работа. Сделаны таблицы по цветам-стандартам, таблицы соответствия, таблицы по краскам различных производителей от «Звезды», «Акана» до реальной промышленной краски Aerodur используемой для покраски самолетов на заводе….

Идет работа по Су-25 и модификациям, МиГ-29, вертолетам…

Вообщем, вот сегодня снял на мобилу каталог – смотрите… Пока все находится «на служебной территории». Как добро уже будет – будет и отличного качества фотки.

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фотки каталога...

----------


## Холостяк

Вот еще.....

----------


## Холостяк

Вот и еще........

----------


## Холостяк

Вот - для следующего тома схемки.....

*Вообщем собраны ВСЕ схемы окраски, которые есть в мире на Сухих 27-30-х модификаций...*

----------


## AndyK

Мда... Труд колоссальный, объем проделанной работы МЕГА!!! Респектище однозначный, что бы не говорили противники этого пректа!!! На каждый тип планируется отдельный альбом?

----------


## Холостяк

> Мда... Труд колоссальный, объем проделанной работы МЕГА!!! Респектище однозначный, что бы не говорили противники этого пректа!!! На каждый тип планируется отдельный альбом?


Да уж.... Потенциал научных сотрудников НИИ ВВС России могуч..., и особенно тех кто "не вписался в новый облик" ВВС России.  За работу взялись основательно. Прямо как за НИР в старые-добрые времена расцвета наших ВВС.

Тут получается энциклопедия, справочник или коллекционное издание какое-то. Простому моделисту такой объем информации в томах - не "впишется". Сейчас сложно говорить и о цене...

Скорее всего во 2-й альбом войдут морские "сухие", оставшиеся экспортные... То есть по Су-27*30* уместится все в двух томах.
Я затрудняюсь ответить. Возможно Су-25 отдельный альбом..., или совместно с Су-24... Просто работа по схемам продолжается. При компоновке альбома прояснится.

----------


## akan

> Да уж.... Потенциал научных сотрудников НИИ ВВС России могуч...,


Доброго всем здравия! У меня большая просьба связаться со мной по почте или телефону, указанному на любой баночке АКАН (8(495)504-59-73) - обращаюсь к Вам, "Холостяк". Звонить можно до 24-00 (Саша). Спасибо.

----------


## Холостяк

> Доброго всем здравия! У меня большая просьба связаться со мной по почте или телефону, указанному на любой баночке АКАН (8(495)504-59-73) - обращаюсь к Вам, "Холостяк". Звонить можно до 24-00 (Саша). Спасибо.


Передал руководителю проекта....

----------


## akan

> Передал руководителю проекта....


 Спасибо! А сами не хотите, ведь я к Вам обращался?
 Для меня вопросы и ответы по альбому совершенно вторичны. Мне интересны Ваши рассуждения и Ваши знакомые.

----------


## akan

> В 70-ые для маскировочного окрашивания ЛА применялись *1)* С-38М, которую заменили АК-5178М и АС-1115, которые применяются на авиазаводах и ныне... 
> Кроме всего почего эмали одной марки. произведенные в соответствии со своими ГОСТ или ТУ, *2)* могут в разных партиях отличаться оттенками, не говоря уж о красках, выпущенных разными з-дами.


 *1)* Не точно. Есть эталон цвета, по которому делают краску. Марка краски -  вторична
2) ...могут отличаться в пределах допусков для данного цвета, которые отределяются парой эталонов цвета (вилочная пара). Не имеет большого значения, на каком заводе она выпущена. Отличить цвета в различных партиях можно, но для не тренированного глаза весьма непросто.
 Если горите любопытством, могу утолить жажду знаний и показать "вилочные эталоны" цвета... Найдёте ли Вы разницу между ними??? Не всё так примитивно и просто, поверьте на слово.

----------


## akan

> ...схемы окраски для ЛА показывает, что *1)* производству обязательно надо указывать конкретные цвета по каталогу, *2)* обязательно привязывая к стандартам, *3)* не  FS, так RAL. Абстрактные *4)* светло-серые и прочие голубоватые промышленностью не воспринимаются.[/url]


 Уважаемый *An-Z* (надеюсь Андрей Зинчук)!  Я берусь комментировать эти реплики и встаю на защиту *"Холостяка"*, поскольку в его словах значительно больше истины, а амбиций на "всезнайство" у него нет. Очень точные ответы им даны в этой ветке. И задуманное дело крайне полезно. Перефразируя поговорку, можно сказать, что "альбом не червонец, чтобы всем нравиться", но с ним гораздо проще, чем без него.
 Теперь по порядку, если не надоел занудством.
*1)* Именно так и происходит. В ТЗ они указываются. Только не по каталогу (какому???), *2)* а по национальным эталонам цвета (*3)*у каждой страны, имеющий свою ЛКП она есть... В США - FS; в Германии - RAL, в Великобритании - BS...). Можете не сомневаться, что и в нашей стране они есть. И, помимо цифрового кода (или номера), *4)* существует конкретная привязка к цвету, которая и воспринимается промышленностью, как руководство к действию (само собой разумеется, что обязательна ссылка и на номер эталона. Например, № 5хх - светло-серый) .

----------


## akan

> ...Вы забыли о третьей альтернативе: мурзилка с выкрасками в комплекте. Тоже недорого. Зато крайне достоверно.
> 
> Давайте поставим вопрос по другому:
> 
> *1)* У кого есть возможность размалевать бумагу штатными красками ВВС РФ (и вообще любых имеющих отношение к авиации предприятий экс-СССР, т.е. АРЗ и проч.), разрезать на квадратики не менее 3 х 3 см, сзади надписать индекс цвета, запаковать разноцветные квадратики в мешочек, приложить табличку колеров и соотв. надписанных индексов - и запустить это в свободную продажу (например через НеОмегу или Authentic Decals или Бегемот и т.п.)?


 Как сделать так, чтобы ничего не делая, иметь всё?? Точно, начитаться сказок и начать в них верить. 
 Давайте быть взрослыми и не верить в сказки!
*1)* У меня есть! Но!!! Ещё давненько посещая Московский клуб, я приносил с собой оригинальные выкраски своих красок, в том числе и по авиации СССС-России. Очереди - не было.
Покупали - крайне редко; кому они действительно были нужны - их купили. А "для поговорить" - и сейчас очередь... 
 С точки зрения "заработать деньгу" на этом - при цене квадратика 3х3 рублей по 40 и то под большим и очень большим вопросом - хватит ли на молоко, за вредность.
 А кто мешает их сделать самостоятельно??? Или все вопросы, связанные с этим, можно решить в ближайшем строительном рынке, да ещё с привлечением гастербайтеров??? Так может есть энтузиасты - не только посотрясать воздух??? "Ежели чаво" - звоните. Но! Только оптом и с предоплатой!

----------


## akan

> А Вы обратитесь на АРЗ (например на 121 арз), они сейчас все ОАО -предложите им "маленький бизнес" - изготовление и продажа выкрасок   ЛКМ, применямых при окраске АТ, скажем, через производителей модельного афтемаркета. Пишите, звоните...


 Ну Вы посоветовали!!! Одно дело - образцы цвета, а совершенно другое - образцы оригинальной краски - это подстрекательство... не буду говорить к чему...

----------


## akan

> Интересный расклад!
> Кстати, товарищ мой тоже заглядывал на эту ветку и почитал. Действительно серьезные советы. В этом направлении и поработаем.


 Отнюдь! Чем то - да, полезен! Но не отвечает ни одному требованию автора поста, им же выдвинутого Вам. А именно, какой краской... какая степень износа... скорость "выцветания/выгорания"... С точки зрения обзора применяемых *цветов* - да, конечно. Но про краску там - ни на копейку не написано. Ибо краска и цвет - суть разная!!!

----------


## akan

> А зачем так всё усложнять? 90% моделистов абсолютно не парятся оттенками красок...
> Поэтому цветастая "мурзилка" с привязкой цветов, неплохая альтернатива всем "честным", но дорогим и трудновыполнимым вариантам.


 Совершенно согласен. Более того, дабы погасить пожар страстей, можно прибегнуть к первоисточникам, выдаваемым на производство, а именно - в чёрно-белом варианте с различной штриховкой. Собственно, как в инструкциях к моделям.
 Всякое "раскрашивание" - отдельный респект создателям "альбома...", ибо труд этот - тяжёл и неблагодарен!!! Мало кто им здесь спасибо сказал, а оплевать можно всё и всегда - дело то не затратное, слюней то - полные щёки.

----------


## akan

> Да, я б за такие квадратики - любые деньги. Нет ли возможности отснять хорошим фотоаппаратом, на солнышке, с выставленным по белому листу бумаги балансом белого?


 Лучше - ГОСТированный лист ватмана или эталон белого цвета. Хотя это и улучшит цветовосприятие, но в электронном отображении будет много сюрпризов - приготовьтесь удивляться!
Ни в коем случае не на солнышке. Оптимально - при дневном рассеяном свете, или в тенёчке - как слабый вариант.

----------


## akan

> Разбирались с колерами.... Не мало заводских красок, которыми красят наши самолетики, не находит аналога по цветовой схеме ФС....


 Я был бы приятно удивлён, если бы совпал хотя бы один цвет!

----------


## akan

> ...То что скачано с инета, с индексами АКА - лажа. Зайдите на сайт "изготовителя" там всё верно.


 А я то тут при чём? Верно? У изготовителя... по ссылке... Читаем внимательно ссылку.
 Тщательнее надо! И не верьте никому! А у меня и спросить можно - не покусал бы. Все мои контакты  на любой моей баночке.
 Как то сильно Вы ломитесь в открытые двери...

----------


## akan

Всем - спасибо!! Отлично провёл время, читая Ваши обсуждения. 
Отдельное большое спасибо *Холостяку* - довели задуманное до печатного экземпляра!!! Всем, принимавшим участие в этом проекте - огромное спасибо. 
 P.S. И меня не забыли, упомянули. А ведь много чего и подсказал бы, обратись бы Вы ко мне. Я ни от кого не прячусь и всегда на связи.
 P.P.S. Первое впечатление - толковый форум, обстановка - спокойная, обсуждения по большей части - взвешенные. Мой респект Вам!

----------


## akan

> знаю это только *поверхностно*, в рамках того, что видел и слышал как это делалось.


 Я восхищен Вашими "поверхностными" знаниями! Одно дело  увидеть и услышать, и совсем другое - правильно изложить самую суть вопроса! Если бы так подкованы были бы многие, как интересней и проще бы работалось! 
 За остальное - большое спасибо. Думаю, что от будущих разговоров и встреч будет польза многим.
 Навел меня по ссылке сюда вчера вечером Михаил Орлов, за что ему в очередной раз - спасибо. Возможно с Вашей помощью и помощью Ваших коллег будут решены наши с ним давние теоретические проблемки по истории ВВС.
 Пока писал ответ я так и не понял, а куда делось само Ваше сообщение? Ещё не разобрался в работе сайта...

----------


## Холостяк

> Я восхищен Вашими "поверхностными" знаниями! Если бы так подкованы были бы многие, как интересней и проще бы работалось! 
> За остальное - большое спасибо. Думаю, что от будущих разговоров и встреч будет польза многим.
> Навел меня по ссылке сюда вчера вечером Михаил Орлов, за что ему в очередной раз - спасибо. Возможно с Вашей помощью и помощью Ваших коллег будут решены наши с ним давние теоретические проблемки по истории ВВС.


Я в личку заслал письмо.
Дело в том, что это вполне нормально - если не компетентен, то лучше не лезть в проблемку и честно признаться о том, что не знаешь и не "рисоваться", а дать голос тому кто знает.

----------


## akan

> Я в личку заслал письмо.


 Теперь бы её найти! Пока - блуждаю в неведении..

----------


## An-Z

Здравствуйте, Александр! Рад, что посетили эту ветку и приятно было услышать от Вас позитивные слова в адрес форума.
Личные сообщения по приходу отображаются в верхнем правом углу страницы, первая строка "Добро пожаловать, akan", потом "Ваш крайний визит..", а вот под ним "Ваши уведомления" - если они есть, появляется цифирка с их количеством. Окно уведомления по определению всплывает при входе на форум, если только антивирус его не гасит.
А по поводу работы проделанной Холостяком и его коллегами так же впечатлён её глобальность и с огромным интересом буду ждать это издание в "реале", тогда, поглядев на неё, можно будет обсуждать её плюсы и минусы. Но безусловно одно, если такая книга (серия книг) появиться... всем станет хорошо, наверно.. надеюсь на это.

----------


## akan

> ...Личные сообщения по приходу отображаются...


 Добрейший день! Спасибо за подсказку. Сообщение - нашел, ответ - написал. Отправилось или нет, пока не пойму. Пытался расширить свои данные под аватаркой - не получилось. Буду очень признателен за подсказку (лучше - по телефону). Приношу извинения за офф топ.

----------


## Холостяк

Все. Мы уже в личке....

Сразу повторюсь...




> Дело в том, что это вполне нормально - если не компетентен, то лучше не лезть в проблемку и честно признаться о том, что не знаешь и не "рисоваться", а дать голос тому кто знает.


Тут заслуга моего бывшего коллеги и друга - Руководителя проекта... Зовут его Игорь. Я внес лишь малую лепту в это дело... Он - настоящий трудяга! 
Надеюсь у нас получится осуществить задуманное!

----------


## akan

> Все. Мы уже в личке....


 А я так и не понял как отправлять сообщения, похоже они оба погибли - жаль.
 Ладно, при встрече всё расскажу.

----------


## Холостяк

> А я так и не понял как отправлять сообщения, похоже они оба погибли - жаль.
> Ладно, при встрече всё расскажу.


Все нормально! Все сообщения прочитал!

----------


## AndyK

> Ну Вы посоветовали!!! Одно дело - образцы цвета, а совершенно другое - образцы оригинальной краски - это подстрекательство... не буду говорить к чему...


Подстрекательство к чему, измене Родине?  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Вчера альбом отвезли и показали в ГШ ВВС. Ранее уже я постил, что НК ВВС, по указанию Зелина, занимался выпуском энциклопедии Авиация России (Фундаментальный труд: "Авиация России"). Так же под редакцией ГШ ВВС России выходили подобные издания, в том числе они готовили и по геральдике... Так вот. В ГШ показали этот каталог окраски и они отнеслись к нему с заинтересованностью. Попросили подготовить концепцию издания и будут докладывать Зелину. Сейчас готовится справка-доклад. Вообщем все идет к тому, чтобы сделать это издание так сказать - согласованным с ГШ ВВС России. А это уже солидно! С Суховцами идет обговаривание всех нюансов... Пока с ними личный контакт..., надо продумать переложить это в официальную плоскость. Надеюсь, тогда они кое что подправят-добавят. С ГШ обещают организационную поддержку, а если Зелин идею поддержит, то возможно и спонсорскую. В частности, при одобрении ГК можно будет официально порешать вопрос фотографирования любого борта, которого нет в альбоме, для его прорисовки. 
Вообщем..., по-тихоньку идет продвижение.

----------

